# Samsung Galaxy S6 Official Thread



## Koehler

*All-New Samsung Galaxy S6 & Galaxy S6 Edge*

*"Metals will flow. Beauty will be powerful.
Borders will disappear. Reflections will be free.
Colors will live. The future will be the present."*













http://bgr.com/2015/03/01/galaxy-s6-specs-galaxy-s6-edge-specs-samsung/

*Samsung Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge specs*


























http://bgr.com/2015/03/01/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-review-pt-1-hands-on/

*Samsung Galaxy S6 edge hands-on: We finally found the Galaxy we've been looking for*
By Zach Epstein on Mar 1, 2015 at 12:30 PM



Samsung just unveiled its two next-generation flagship smartphones, the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge, and tech fans will spend most of the day reading the same thing over and over again: These are the best Samsung phones ever - nay, the best Android phones ever.

Here's the thing, it's not hyperbole. The South Korean giant that has become known for stellar flagship handsets that would be close to perfect if not for their annoying bloatware and cheap feeling plastic housings&#8230; just unveiled a pair of flagship handsets with barely any bloatware and no plastic to be found.

They are both truly fantastic smartphones.

Leading up to today's unveiling, Samsung caught a lot of flack for building more phones that bear a striking resemblance to other phones we know quite well: Apple's iPhone 5 and iPhone 6. Having handled both the Galaxy S6 and the Galaxy S6 edge, I can tell you that there are definitely some "similarities," but it's not quite as bad as what you might have read.

At the right angle, it's fairly clear that Samsung's new phones took design elements from Apple's iPhones. There are also plenty of original design elements to enjoy on these handsets, though.

In fact, the edge model in particular is a sight to behold. There are no two ways about it: Samsung's Galaxy S6 edge design is absolutely stunning.



HTC has been known as the Android vendor with the best design chops for quite some time now, but that streak comes to an end in 2015. HTC picked a terrible year to introduce an incremental update to the HTC One M8; though the One M9 is indeed a beautiful device, Samsung's flagship phones this year were redesigned from the ground up, and they're far more exciting as a result.

Of the two phones Samsung unveiled on Sunday, the Galaxy S6 edge is by far my favorite. Its specs are nearly identical to the standard Galaxy S6, but the look and feel of the phone are dramatically enhanced by the device's two curved sides.

On the flip side, I expect the Galaxy S6 edge to be more expensive than the standard Galaxy S6 and much harder to come by, though Samsung hasn't announced any pricing or firm launch details beyond "sometime in April."



The Galaxy S6 edge's curved display contours perfectly to the hand. In fact, your thumb can reach further across the phone's 5.1-inch display as a result of the curves.

And speaking of the display, the quad HD Super AMOLED screen on the Galaxy S6 edge is positively gorgeous. It's exactly what we have come to expect from a Samsung display. The pixel density comes in at a shocking 577 ppi, and I'm not sure we'll see a better screen on a smartphone all year.

At least, not until the Galaxy Note 5 debuts this fall.



Focusing specifically on the curved areas of the display, these are not like the "Edge panel" on the Galaxy Note Edge.

Remember when I said the Edge panel was a bad idea that Samsung took way too far instead of killing during the development process? Well, it looks like Samsung may have agreed, because the curved sides of the Galaxy S6 edge screen are not separate screens. Instead, they are continuations of the main display resting under more subtle slopes.

The curved sides of the screen still provide a few additional functions that the standard S6's display doesn't support, but the separate pane we see on the Note Edge is gone. You can still use the sides as a night clock and they still support that embarrassingly awkward rub-to-wake gesture, but the rest of the features from the Note Edge are gone.

There is one cool new function to speak of, though. Sliding your finger inward from the edge of the screen on a specific point opens an overlay with your favorite contacts. Each of those contacts is also assigned a unique color, and when one of those contacts calls you while your phone is face down, the curved sides of the screen will glow with that contact's color.



In a meeting last week, a Samsung hardware designer said his team was "given the freedom to design our dream product." We having a feeling the Galaxy S6 edge will be a dream product for plenty of smartphone fans outside the company as well.

The hardware isn't the only area where Samsung rethought its entire strategy, though.

The new version of TouchWiz on the Galaxy S6 edge is a stark departure from last year's version. Android Lollipop shines through much more clearly on the Galaxy S6 and S6 edge than Android has on earlier phones, and Samsung said it reduced the number of features by 40% in its latest software.

As a result, the user experience is much cleaner and more enjoyable on the Galaxy S6 edge than it has been in the past.



We'll dive much deeper into the software in our review, but rest assured that most of the bloat is gone and has been replaced by a few key apps from Microsoft. The phone ships with free cloud storage courtesy of OneDrive, for example, and OneNote and Skype are both preinstalled as well.

If there's an old Samsung app that you used but that doesn't ship preinstalled on the phone, you'll be able to download it through Samsung's app portal.



Of the two Galaxy S6 models Samsung unveiled on Sunday, the Galaxy S6 edge is by far my preference. It really is a beautiful phone with a stunning design, blazing fast performance, and fit and finish that are a cut above any other Android phone on the market.

This is the Galaxy phone we've been waiting for.

The Galaxy S6 edge will launch in April in the U.S., and it will be available from Verizon Wireless, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint and U.S. Cellular, as well as from popular retailers such as Best Buy and Amazon.


----------



## tyvar1

I think I will get the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge 64GB or 128GB


----------



## connectwise

Just absolutely amazing. I wasn't going to to android for the foreseeable future, at least for a few years, but the edge just makes me reconsider life.


----------



## Koehler

It's so hard to choose right?









I think I'll get a Black Sapphire.

Can't decide whether I should get the S6 or S6 Edge!!

I'll probably get the 128GB version (wow... 128GB is a first in the mobile flash memory world)

No SD cards needed anymore I guess.


----------



## Koehler

Yep so as I predicted, the Samsung Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge's processor is the fastest mobile CPU in the world:



Looks like 14nm in the Samsung Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge is a huge leap ahead of the 20nm of the iPhone 6/HTC One M9.


----------



## Koehler

*20 million shipments for the Galaxy S6 already*
VERY surprising considering the *Galaxy S4 had only 10 million shipments and that was a whole month after its release.*
Also what's more surprising is that the Galaxy S6 Edge is accounting for a whopping 25% of Galaxy S6 pre-orders. This means it's a mainstream product, not a niche product.

The number of shipments correlate highly with pre-order numbers.
For example, the Galaxy S4, which holds Samsung's current record for smartphone sales, had 10 million shipments 1 month after its release which correlated with 8 million pre-orders (and I'm sure Samsung shipped more after they met pre-order demands).


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> *Samsung may have trumped Apple to get exposure for the Galaxy S6*
> 
> 
> By Chris Smith on Mar 9, 2015 at 5:07 PM
> 
> On top of directly promoting the iPhone 6 models, Apple had great advertising allies after launching the handsets, as multiple banks in the U.S. started airing commercials for Apple Pay. This particular trick helped Apple's iPhone 6 get even more exposure, and it's a move Samsung is also ready to copy - and even improve upon - for the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge.
> 
> FROM EARLIER: Video: Watch Samsung Pay in action on the Galaxy S6 edge
> 
> The two new Samsung smartphones are the only ones to support Samsung Pay out of the box, and Samsung's contactless payments solution should work in far more locations than Apple Pay because it uses a mix of payment techniques, including NFC, magnetic secure transmission (MST), and bar codes.
> 
> As a result, merchants will not have to invest any time or money in additional equipment for handling wireless transactions initiated on a Galaxy S6 model
> 
> But Samsung is going even further to ensure that institutions are quick to jump on the Samsung Pay bandwagon, and to promote it to their customers: Samsung is waiving all fees related to payments done on the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge.
> 
> The news comes from local publication Business Korea, which has learned that Samsung will not collect a fee for each transaction (or 0.0015) from its Korean partners, including Shinhan Card, Samsung Card, KB Card, Hyundai, Lotte Card, NH Card, Woori Card, Hana Card, and BC Card.
> 
> Similarly, Samsung is believed to be waiving fees for U.S. credit card companies, though its "policy for fees for credit card companies in the U.S. is still unknown."
> 
> Furthermore, Samsung is not going to ask for fees from value-added network service providers or online service providers.
> 
> Initially, Samsung Pay will be available only in America and South Korea, with the service launching on Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge at some point this summer.
> 
> TAGS:GALAXY S6, GALAXY S6 EDGE, SAMSUNG PAY
> SOURCE:BUSINESS KOREA


----------



## Koehler

http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2015/03/09/verizon-galaxy-s6-preorders-april-1/
Quote:


> *Verizon To Start Galaxy S6 And S6 Edge Pre-Orders On April 1st*
> TECH 3/09/2015 @ 4:28PM 8,750 views
> 
> There are many people looking forward to buying Samsung's newest flagship phones, the Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge. Verizon Wireless announced that they are offering pre-orders for the Galaxy S6 and the S6 Edge starting on April 1, 2015. This will be followed by a global rollout on April 10th.
> 
> The Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge both have a glass back, a 64-bit Exynos octa-core processor, 3GB RAM, 5.1-inch qHD display, a 16-megapixel rear camera with optical image stabilization, a 5-megapixel front camera, Bluetooth 4.1, an improved fingerprint sensor and wireless charging support. The S6 Edge is differentiated by its displays that curve on the right and left-hand side of the device for displaying notifications.
> 
> Verizon wrote a tweet about the pre-order date so we know that this is not just a rumor. "Preorders for the Samsung #GalaxyS6 & S6 edge w/ Verizon 4G LTE & 5.1″ Quad HD Super AMOLED display will begin on 4/1," said Verizon in the tweet:
> _Verizon's tweet about the Galaxy S6 pre-order date_
> 
> It is surprising to see Verizon make the announcement first because they have been slower than other carriers in the past. Verizon did not offer any other specifics like the colors or the storage size options yet. However, the images attached to Verizon's tweets were of the Galaxy S6 in the White Pearl and Black Sapphire colors so those will likely be two of the options. AT&T T -0.39%, Sprint and T-Mobile did not reveal their Galaxy S6 pre-order dates yet. Sprint and AT&T have landing pages to pre-register for the Galaxy S6 and receive more information. T-Mobile's preregistration page includes a giveaway.
> 
> T-Mobile inadvertently indicated that the off-contract price of the 32GB Galaxy S6 is in the ballpark of about $699. In the terms of conditions of T-Mobile's giveaway registration page, it said "FOUR (4) FIRST PRIZES (awarded one (1) per Entry Period): A Samsung Galaxy S 6 device. ARV: $699." That bullet point was taken down after several publications wrote about it. Here is a screenshot of the terms of conditions that used to be written on T-Mobile's giveaway registration page:
> 
> 
> _Image Credit: T-Mobile_
> 
> Based on the estimated $699 price of the 32GB Galaxy S6, it is likely that the 64GB and 128GB Galaxy S6 models will respectively cost $799 and $899. Verizon and AT&T will likely offer the Samsung Galaxy S6 for $199 with a contract. There weren't any hints about the cost of the S6 Edge devices, but it is likely to have higher prices since it has the curved displays. As a comparison, the prices of the unlocked 16GB iPhone 6 costs $649 and the 64GB iPhone 6 costs $749.


----------



## Koehler

http://www.gforgames.com/gadgets/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-record-initial-volume-production-46536/
Quote:


> *Samsung Galaxy S6, S6 edge: Record Initial Volume Production (Rumor)*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 edge seem to enjoy a tremendous amount of success, despite the fact that neither one of these smartphones have been released on the market. Nevertheless, recent reports revealed that Samsung may have broken the pre-order records with this new duo, registering roughly 20 million carrier pre-orders for both smartphones, shortly after the MWC presentation took place.
> 
> Mind you, these 20-some million pre-orders have been placed by major carriers around the world; carriers that have been very impressed with both smartphones at MWC 2015.
> 
> This is where our main topic comes in, as Samsung might not have the necessary resources to deliver these 20 million units in time. Fortunately, the Korean media recently reported that Sammy bumped the "initial production volume" by 1 million units, but will that be enough? More details right after the break.
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S6, S6 edge Production
> 
> Back in February, word on the street was that Samsung is going to face a serious challenge in keeping up the production of the dual-edge Galaxy S6 edge. Nevertheless, fresh reports from the company's homeland suggest that Samsung just bumped the volume production of both smartphones up to 13 million units. 5 million units will apparently be produced in March, followed by 8 mill units in April. Out of the 13 million handsets being manufactured throughout these couple of months, 4 million will be accounted for by the SGS6 edge (1 million in March and 3 in April).
> 
> Initially, Samsung planned to manufacture 12 million Galaxy S6 & S6 edge units, but because the company enjoyed such a positive response during MWC 2015, and due to the fact that the number of carrier pre-orders have gone through the roof, the Korean-based tech giant decided to up the production capacity by 1 million.
> 
> Either way this still doesn't sound like enough, especially since Samsung may have already found it difficult to supply the initial batch of 12 million devices. Meanwhile there are apparently 20 million carrier pre-orders to cover, and evidently Samsung is 5 million units short.
> 
> However the story will unfold, so far the Samsung Galaxy S6 & S6 edge seem to be the hero smartphones the company needed. One carrier official cited by sources in Korea said that Samsung usually sells around 30 million units per flagship each year, and added that selling 13 million devices in one month is pretty huge. Well, Sammy hasn't actually sold 13 million units yet, but the 20 million pre-orders in just one week speak for themselves. Hopefully Samsung will be able to keep up with the high demand.
> 
> Source


----------



## Koehler

http://bgr.com/2015/03/10/samsung-galaxy-s6-display/
Quote:


> *A complete breakdown of why the Galaxy S6's display will blow your mind*
> 
> 
> By Brad Reed on Mar 10, 2015 at 1:10 PM
> Email @bwreedbgr
> 
> Through good times and bad, Samsung devices have consistently won high praise for their top-notch displays and we shouldn't be surprised that the Galaxy S6 is winning similar acclaim. DisplayMate president Raymond Soneira has run his analysis of the Galaxy S6's display and he's found that it really only has competition from Samsung's own Galaxy Note 4 for the title of the best display in the world.
> 
> FROM EARLIER: Impressed by the Galaxy S6? Even better displays could arrive as soon as this year
> 
> What makes the Galaxy S6's display so good? Well if you know anything about display technology, you'll know that it goes well beyond how many pixels per inch the device has, although at 577 ppi, it's definitely no slouch in that department.
> 
> Other than pixel density, Soneira rates the Galaxy S6 as above average in terms of absolute color accuracy, image contrast accuracy, brightness under different viewing angles and overall performance in ambient light. These grades hold up when the display is in its regular mode, its AMOLED photo Mode, and its Adaptive Display mode that shows a wider color gamut.
> 
> Despite these impressive grades, Soneira also found that the Galaxy S6's display "is 20% more power efficient than the Galaxy S5," which had a very nice display of its own.
> 
> Soneira also has good news for anyone thinking of buying the Galaxy S6 edge because "the performance of the OLED display on a flexible plastic substrate for the Galaxy S6 edge (and Galaxy Note Edge) is now essentially the same as on a traditional flat and hard substrate for the Galaxy S6."
> 
> Check out his full analysis by clicking here.
> 
> TAGS:GALAXY S6, GALAXY S6 EDGE
> SOURCEISPLAYMATE


----------



## Koehler

Galaxy S6 OLED Display Technology Shoot-Out
Samsung Galaxy S6
Galaxy S6 Edge

Dr. Raymond M. Soneira
President, DisplayMate Technologies Corporation

Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge

Main points
Quote:


> *Introduction*
> With each successive generation Samsung has been systematically improving the power efficiency of their OLED displays. *We measured a 20 percent improvement in display power efficiency between the Galaxy S5 and the Galaxy S6, which is especially impressive given that the Galaxy S6 has almost double the number of pixels and therefore much higher processing overhead.*


Quote:


> We recently evaluated and rated the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus as the current Best Mobile LCD Displays, while the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy Note 4 are the current Best Mobile OLED Displays. All are impressive and excellent displays with great state-of-the-art display technology. *However, OLED displays have been advancing at a relentless and fast pace with a constant series of systematic and strategic improvements, while LCDs have been coasting on their laurels for years.* So although OLEDs started from behind in 2010 *they have now pulled ahead on performance and innovation based on the Lab test and measurement results reported here.* To get back in the game and become more competitive, LCDs will need to adopt Quantum Dots and Dynamic Color Management.
> *The Galaxy S6 has more than double the resolution and more than 4 times the number of pixels as the iPhone 6. It also has significantly higher peak Brightness, significantly higher Contrast Ratio in both low and high Ambient Light, significantly higher Absolute Color Accuracy, significantly better Viewing Angle performance, and has 4 selectable screen modes instead of a single fixed one on the iPhones.*


----------



## uberjon

The 20% decrease in power draw for the display, is probaby one of the best features. My display has always been the biggest power hog of any of my phones.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberjon*
> 
> The 20% decrease in power draw for the display, is probaby one of the best features. My display has always been the biggest power hog of any of my phones.


Yep. It's amazing how Samsung was able to increase the efficiency of its screens so much.


----------



## Koehler

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s6_swiss_preorders_4x_higher_than_galaxy_s5_-news-11528.php
Quote:


> *The Galaxy S6 Swiss pre-orders 4x higher than Galaxy S5's*
> 12 March, 2015 | Comments (68) | Post your comment
> 
> It looks like Samsung Galaxy S6 is about to enjoy a stellar debut in Switzerland. According to a new report, pre-orders for the Korean giant's latest flagship smartphone are four times higher than those of last year's Samsung Galaxy S5.
> 
> The sales director of Samsung Switzerland is unsurprisingly pleased with the public's response towards the handset. Samsung Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge will hit the shelves in the country next month, on April 10.
> Since its unveiling on March 1, the Samsung Galaxy S6 duo has enjoyed a great deal of attention. Wireless carriers have reportedly ordered upwards from 20 million units. Citibank expects the Korean manufacturer to ship 46 million Galaxy S6 units this year.
> Source | Via


4X higher than the Galaxy S5. This means Samsung can potentially sell 100 million Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge units in 2015.


----------



## Koehler

*Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 edge pre-orders now open in the UK*
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s6_and_s6_edge_preorders_are_open_in_the_uk-news-11621.php



Pre-ordered two. Galaxy S6 Edge Emerald Green 128GB (mine) and Galaxy S6 Edge Pearl White 128GB (my girlfriend's)!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Eh... I'm not due for an upgrade for at least another year, but I have trouble with Samsung now that they contradict themselves.

Remember the promotional video for the Galaxy S5 that made claims about "Wall huggers" because they didn't have fast charging and or a removable battery? Well, Samsung really tried to make them feel like losers for not having a removable battery, and they stole that "disadvantage" on their very next breath?




Sorry Samsung. I can't stand the disappointment of looking at the back of my phone longingly, wishing it had a removable battery.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Eh... I'm not due for an upgrade for at least another year, but I have trouble with Samsung now that they contradict themselves.
> 
> Remember the promotional video for the Galaxy S5 that made claims about "Wall huggers" because they didn't have fast charging and or a removable battery? Well, Samsung really tried to make them feel like losers for not having a removable battery, and they stole that "disadvantage" on their very next breath?
> 
> Sorry Samsung. I can't stand the disappointment of looking at the back of my phone longingly, wishing it had a removable battery.


Samsung claims that removable batteries are not needed anymore because of the Galaxy S6's native wireless charging.

Something that the iPhone 6 doesn't have.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung claims that removable batteries are not needed anymore because of the Galaxy S6's native wireless charging.
> 
> Something that the iPhone 6 doesn't have.


Wireless charging isn't really a replacement for a removable battery. A removable battery is an instant solution for when you may not have access to other ways to charge your phone natively. If anything, wireless charging is just a way so you don't have fumble with the power cord every night. It's akin to saying a plug in electric car is a replacement for a gas driven, refillable car. They are different lifestyles.

Wireless charging isn't nearly as pervasive as it needs to be for that to be for it to be a big feature anyway. There aren't may places it is available, and from my experience using my GS3 on a wireless charger, it seemed to charge slower as well.

The fact that Samsung used to tout a removable battery as a feature that the "customers wanted", and then completely remove the feature to follow in the footsteps of Apple .... Shows that Samsung is a corporation trying to sell you what they have because that is how they make money, rather than the fact they actually believe they have a great product with great features.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Wireless charging isn't really a replacement for a removable battery. A removable battery is an instant solution for when you may not have access to other ways to charge your phone natively. If anything, wireless charging is just a way so you don't have fumble with the power cord every night. It's akin to saying a plug in electric car is a replacement for a gas driven, refillable car. They are different lifestyles.
> 
> Wireless charging isn't nearly as pervasive as it needs to be for that to be for it to be a big feature anyway. There aren't may places it is available, and from my experience using my GS3 on a wireless charger, it seemed to charge slower as well.
> 
> The fact that Samsung used to tout a removable battery as a feature that the "customers wanted", and then completely remove the feature to follow in the footsteps of Apple .... Shows that Samsung is a corporation trying to sell you what they have because that is how they make money, rather than the fact they actually believe they have a great product with great features.


There isn't a single company that does not want to make money.

The only company that sues other companies for money AND wants to make money from selling phones is Apple.

If a company executive tells you another company is in it for the money, they're being hypocrites.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> There isn't a single company that does not want to make money.
> 
> The only company that sues other companies for money AND wants to make money from selling phones is Apple.
> 
> If a company executive tells you another company is in it for the money, they're being hypocrites.


----------



## hokk

Just what colour......there is actually a decent selection this time around.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Just what colour......there is actually a decent selection this time around.


Black sapphire (masculine)
Green emerald (classy & sophisticated)
White pearl (classy & sophisticated as well as feminine? debatable).

Most men get black phones, while most women get white. It's just a stereotype in the west lol.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Black sapphire (masculine)
> Green emerald (classy & sophisticated)
> White pearl (classy & sophisticated as well as feminine? debatable).
> 
> Most men get black phones, while most women get white. It's just a stereotype in the west lol.


Well I want the green

but....It looks like the uk networks wont offer that

so i'll have to buy the handset with no contract


----------



## pzyko80

Ok, I've owned sammy's since the s2 currently have the note 3 and im due for an upgrade. leaning towards this sexy thing but what i dont understand is they made it a sealed unit ( no removable battery or sd card) but the water proofing/resistant features that was the big selling point of the s5 is taken away?? I just dont get it i can deal with the no batt and sd card but idk about taking away water proofing at least from what i read so far


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Ok, I've owned sammy's since the s2 currently have the note 3 and im due for an upgrade. leaning towards this sexy thing but what i dont understand is they made it a sealed unit ( no removable battery or sd card) but the water proofing/resistant features that was the big selling point of the s5 is taken away?? I just dont get it i can deal with the no batt and sd card but idk about taking away water proofing at least from what i read so far


It's because those who want replaceable batteries and SD card slots are now the minority.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> It's because those who want replaceable batteries and SD card slots are now the minority.


understandable with all the charging and cloud options nowadays thats why when i thought about it, I can deal But the water resistant/proofing features that the previous generation had taken away?? come on now sammy. oh well they will still be taking my money when time comes lol


----------



## Koehler

With the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge pre-orders starting in the US this week, it seems demand has far exceeded expectations.

Galaxy S6 Edge production is reportedly being tripled.


----------



## Koehler

Here are all the user comments from PhoneArena that the Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge units in all countries that have gotten pre-orders are sold out.

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Distributors-demand-more-Galaxy-S6-edge-units-Samsung-runs-out-of-touchscreen-panels_id67626

The rate at which the Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge is being sold out is unprecedentedly fast.

At this rate, the Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge will outsell the iPhone 6 / 6 Plus.


----------



## Koehler

More CPU benchmarks:


----------



## Ragsters

So what are the chances that I can pick this phone up day one with no preorder? I went to Frys the other day and asked if they take preorders for the S6 and they told me that unlike the iphone there is not enough of a demand to warrant needing to take preorders.


----------



## Koehler

Viral video:




Original video already has 500K views:





By the way, there is no lag on the phone. The 240p video may seem like the phone is laggy but that's because of poor video quality.

If you see the parts where the screen doesn't move, it's because she either tapped it without moving her fingers sideways or it's because she gestured up/down instead of sideways which means the screen doesn't move sideways.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So what are the chances that I can pick this phone up day one with no preorder? I went to Frys the other day and asked if they take preorders for the S6 and they told me that unlike the iphone there is not enough of a demand to warrant needing to take preorders.


Whoever told you there is not enough demand for the Galaxy S6 is lying.

There are not enough panels to meet supply because demand is too high.

And because of this, Samsung is aiming to boost production of the Galaxy S6 Edge by 3X.

Also there are 20 million pre-orders for the Galaxy S6&S6 Edge. That's about 5 million more than what the iPhone 6&6 Plus had before first day of release.

And Frys is pretty small. So yeah you might get lucky with them.


----------



## Koehler

My oh my... the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge survives another brutal drop test without getting any shattered glass at 8 feet!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdkPKeOVOrk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ragsters

I just preordered my S6 from Best Buy today. Hope I get it day 1.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just preordered my S6 from Best Buy today. Hope I get it day 1.


I've also pre-ordered the Galaxy S6 Edge!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I've also pre-ordered the Galaxy S6 Edge!


Cool! What made you decide on the edge?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Cool! What made you decide on the edge?


The design.

That was the only factor that made me choose the S6 Edge over the S6.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The design.
> 
> That was the only factor that made me choose the S6 Edge over the S6.


I held both of them in my hand and just felt a little more comfortable with the non edge.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So... Rumor has it the Galaxy S6 Active is going to have a lot of the features that were removed from the S6.

From sammobile.com:
Quote:


> However, as expected, Samsung is indeed working on bringing the waterproof feature (among other rugged use-centric features) to the Galaxy S6, but via the Galaxy S6 Active.
> 
> According to our insider sources, the Galaxy S6 Active (SM-G890A) will have the same 5.1 inch QHD Super AMOLED+ display that the 'regular' version of the Galaxy S6 features. Besides that, the device will feature pretty much the same set of specifications as the Galaxy S6 itself, including the Exynos 7420 SoC, 3GB of RAM, 32GB of on-board storage and a 16-megapixel / 5-megapixel camera combo. What will change though, are the dimensions (but obvious), which will now read 73.6 x 146.9 x 8.8 mm (as opposed to 70.5 x 143.4 x 6.8 mm of the Galaxy S6), and the battery size, which will be upgraded to 3500mAh.


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The design.
> 
> That was the only factor that made me choose the S6 Edge over the S6.


I pre-ordered the Edge for this reason as well. My case already came in from Amazon, now i just need the phone!!!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I held both of them in my hand and just felt a little more comfortable with the non edge.


They felt about the same to me. The Galaxy S6 Edge had sharper metal edges but nothing that made it any less comfortable than the standard S6.

The Verge Samsung Galaxy S6 Review:
The Verge is a pro-Apple website and they loved the Galaxy S6. They even prefer the Galaxy S6's design over the iPhone 6's design. That's really crazy coming from a pro-Apple website. Many analysts expect that the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge will attract a significant proportion of iPhone users.

The reviewer thinks that people should get the S6 over the S6 Edge but I disagree. If you want the best aesthetics and design, then get the Galaxy S6 Edge.

A phone's design is a huge deciding factor whether you will like using it for the next 2 years. It's best the choose the design you like and go with the Galaxy S6 Edge rather than choosing the standard S6 just because you want to save $100.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> They felt about the same to me. The Galaxy S6 Edge had sharper metal edges but nothing that made it any less comfortable than the standard S6.
> 
> The Verge Samsung Galaxy S6 Review:
> The Verge is a pro-Apple website and they loved the Galaxy S6. They even prefer the Galaxy S6's design over the iPhone 6's design. That's really crazy coming from a pro-Apple website. Many analysts expect that the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge will attract a significant proportion of iPhone users.
> 
> The reviewer thinks that people should get the S6 over the S6 Edge but I disagree. If you want the best aesthetics and design, then get the Galaxy S6 Edge.
> 
> A phone's design is a huge deciding factor whether you will like using it for the next 2 years. It's best the choose the design you like and go with the Galaxy S6 Edge rather than choosing the standard S6 just because you want to save $100.


Except for the people who think the non edge design looks better. Oh and the $100 saving doesn't hurt.


----------



## Koehler

For the lucky people in the US:

http://www.gsmarena.com/sprint_to_begin_shipping_galaxy_s6_and_s6_edge_on_april_6-news-11787.php
Quote:


> *Sprint to begin shipping Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge on April 6*
> 
> Samsung's latest devices, the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge, are already up for pre-order from US carrier Sprint, and now the latter has announced that it will start shipping the handsets on April 6.
> 
> "Samsung GS6 starts shipping Monday! Pre-order now to be among the first to get yours," the carrier said in a tweet. It's worth mentioning that both the handsets are set to officially release on April 10.
> 
> As for the price, Sprint is offering the 32GB S6 for $200 on a regular two-year agreement and $648 sans contract, while the 32GB S6 Edge is priced at $300 on contract and $748 off contract. For more information on memory, colour, and payment options, click the Source 2 and Source 3 links below.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I'm going to leave this here... Link to the thread I started.
Quote:


> SquareTrade is stoking the flames of Bendgate once again, and this time Samsung's Galaxy S6 Edge is the subject. The company that specializes in gadget warranties put the Edge through a torture test using its new "Bendbot" machine to see when it would bend and ultimately cease functioning entirely under pressure. The S6 Edge began to bend once the Bendbot made it up to 110 pounds. That's the same amount of force that led to bending in Apple's iPhone 6 Plus - and we know how much controversy Cupertino dealt with over the matter. (Yes, it can bend inside your pocket.)






So, I know how people were on about the Apple iPhone 6+ bending under a certain amount of force. I myself thought no one in their right mind was going to do that sort of thing with a designer phone. But Apple hater's still said that this was a "step down in quality". Now, here is Samsung guilty as Apple was (if this sort of thing is "bad"). I wonder if they will get the same sort of media coverage Apple got, the same sort of scorn?

Source: http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/3/8341123/samsung-galaxy-s6-bendgate


----------



## Koehler

^ Ouch.

But who in their right mind would bend their phone?? Haha


----------



## Koehler

UNBELIEVABLE SAMSUNG GALAXY S6 VS IPHONE 6 DROP TEST!


----------



## micul

Where is a bend test with S6 not S6 edge ?


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Eh... I'm not due for an upgrade for at least another year, but I have trouble with Samsung now that they contradict themselves.
> 
> Remember the promotional video for the Galaxy S5 that made claims about "Wall huggers" because they didn't have fast charging and or a removable battery? Well, Samsung really tried to make them feel like losers for not having a removable battery, and they stole that "disadvantage" on their very next breath?
> 
> Sorry Samsung. I can't stand the disappointment of looking at the back of my phone longingly, wishing it had a removable battery.


Seriously though...Who carries a replacement battery around with them...Never in my life have I even considered the idea of buying a spare battery to carry around to switch out. Any phone that I have ever had will last me all day.

Funny watching people though..."My phone has a plastic back and feels cheap...but I can change my battery"....then now those same people "*** I cant change my battery...but I have a premium feeling phone"

Take your pick people....


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Seriously though...Who carries a replacement battery around with them...Never in my life have I even considered the idea of buying a spare battery to carry around to switch out. Any phone that I have ever had will last me all day.
> 
> Funny watching people though..."My phone has a plastic back and feels cheap...but I can change my battery"....then now those same people "*** I cant change my battery...but I have a premium feeling phone"
> 
> Take your pick people....


Yeah Samsung solved the replaceable battery issue by integrating the SGS6 with wireless charging technology.


----------



## Koehler




----------



## ahnafakeef

Is there a way to strip the phone of unwanted features like Kids mode to gain some extra storage? It'd really help users of the 32GB version.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is there a way to strip the phone of unwanted features like Kids mode to gain some extra storage? It'd really help users of the 32GB version.


What do you mean "Kids mode"??

Yeah you can uninstall some apps obviously.

Remember it's 32GB now, no longer 16GB. I think Samsung released the 32GB instead of the 16GB because:
A) they can afford to manufacture 32GB over 16GB since they are THE company that manufactures its own components for its own smartphones
B) they wanted to give customers more storage over the 16GB version.

The iPhone 6 comes in 16GB/64GB/128GB and I know some people who got the 16GB and they say that it's more than enough.

For me, I will get the 128GB because I carry many movies and recordings of conferences in my phone. Also I want to protect myself for such a time when I need a microSD. The 128GB is like a safety net.

If I were you, I'd get the 64GB. It's a safety net. And for most plants, it's only like $5~$10 extra per month.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What do you mean "Kids mode"??
> 
> Yeah you can uninstall some apps obviously.
> 
> Remember it's 32GB now, no longer 16GB. I think Samsung released the 32GB instead of the 16GB because:
> A) they can afford to manufacture 32GB over 16GB since they are THE company that manufactures its own components for its own smartphones
> B) they wanted to give customers more storage over the 16GB version.
> 
> The iPhone 6 comes in 16GB/64GB/128GB and I know some people who got the 16GB and they say that it's more than enough.
> 
> For me, I will get the 128GB because I carry many movies and recordings of conferences in my phone. Also I want to protect myself for such a time when I need a microSD. The 128GB is like a safety net.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get the 64GB. It's a safety net. And for most plants, it's only like $5~$10 extra per month.


My bad. Kids mode comes with an app from the GALAXY Apps store.

But if I am not wrong, only ~23GB of the 32GB version remains free at factory settings. And that is quiet low, if you ask me. And I don't even carry movies or large games on my phone.

As for the 64GB version, it's not available for pre-order in my country. And I've already pre-ordered the 32GB edge.

This is why I want to know if there's a way to get rid of unwanted features to free up some more space.

Thank you.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My bad. Kids mode comes with an app from the GALAXY Apps store.
> 
> But if I am not wrong, only ~23GB of the 32GB version remains free at factory settings. And that is quiet low, if you ask me. And I don't even carry movies or large games on my phone.
> 
> As for the 64GB version, it's not available for pre-order in my country. And I've already pre-ordered the 32GB edge.
> 
> This is why I want to know if there's a way to get rid of unwanted features to free up some more space.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, some apps will be uninstallable, just wait and see


----------



## Koehler

Looks like AT&T, Sprint and T-Mobile customers starting to get their S6 and S6 edge units!

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/44557/20150406/samsung-galaxy-s6-s6-edge-att-sprint-and-tmobile-begin-shipping-smartphones-ahead-of-april-10-release.htm

So jealous!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Yes, some apps will be uninstallable, just wait and see


Thank you.

Are there custom ROMs available for the S6 edge yet? Preferably one that will gain me some extra storage?

I want to flash my phone right away when I get it, so as to avoid losing personalized setting when flashing it after using it for a long time.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Are there custom ROMs available for the S6 edge yet? Preferably one that will gain me some extra storage?
> 
> I want to flash my phone right away when I get it, so as to avoid losing personalized setting when flashing it after using it for a long time.


Xda developers best place for roms and stuff hope this helps


----------



## Ragsters

I will be heading to Best Buy in like 1 hr to pick my S6 up.


----------



## scottb75

I picked up one today at my local Verizon Wireless store. I was lucky because it was the last in stock, though I think they had some S6 Edges left. So far, I'm liking the S6 a lot.


----------



## Ragsters

Im freaking out because I put my sim card key in the little hole on top of my new S6. Did I break it? What is that hole?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Xda developers best place for roms and stuff hope this helps


I know, but if anyone has had any success with a particular custom ROMs, I would like them recommend me.

Will check out XDA regardless though.


----------



## Ragsters

OMG! I cant for the life of me delete searched locations on google maps. Help!!!!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> OMG! I cant for the life of me delete searched locations on google maps. Help!!!!


Hmm I'll post a solution soon


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> OMG! I cant for the life of me delete searched locations on google maps. Help!!!!


Trying to delete the strip club searches from the old lady huh??

Go to settings by clicking the top left three line icon.

click settings

Click map history

Click the x on each one you want to detete...

Celebrate cause you lady will now never know of the strio club visits


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Trying to delete the strip club searches from the old lady huh??
> 
> Go to settings by clicking the top left three line icon.
> 
> click settings
> 
> Click map history
> 
> Click the x on each one you want to detete...
> 
> Celebrate cause you lady will now never know of the strio club visits


What he said








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe1016zw*
> 
> Ye.....very nice picture,i love the Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 edge,you know,the next Who will coming to the world is Samsung Galaxy Xcover 3.


The Galaxy S6/S6 edge are much better than the Galaxy Xcover 3.


----------



## Strider_2001

I am having some issues with my S6 Edge.. Both the Recent Apps button and the back button open the recent apps....The back button doesnt work properly...I factory restored it and that didnt fix it. Called Tmobile and they said that there is no known issue and then hung up...sigh...looks like I am going to Tmobile tomorrow and see if they will exchange it..


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe1016zw*
> 
> Ye.....very nice picture,i love the Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 edge,you know,the next Who will coming to the world is Samsung Galaxy Xcover 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> I am having some issues with my S6 Edge.. Both the Recent Apps button and the back button open the recent apps....The back button doesnt work properly...I factory restored it and that didnt fix it. Called Tmobile and they said that there is no known issue and then hung up...sigh...looks like I am going to Tmobile tomorrow and see if they will exchange it..


That shouldn't be happening. Get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## joe1016zw

In some way,i think the Xcover 3 is better than S6 and S6 edge,as the functions of Xcover 3 is perfect than them


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe1016zw*
> 
> In some way,i think the Xcover 3 is better than S6 and S6 edge,as the functions of Xcover 3 is perfect than them


480p screen though. sooo 2009


----------



## Koehler

Flossy Carter reviews the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge!!


----------



## Koehler

Samsung estimates 70 million Galaxy S6/S6 Edge units to be sold this year.
http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s6_and_s6_edge_sales_expected_to_hit_70_million_mark-news-11932.php

At this rate, the Galaxy S6 may outsell the iPhone 6!
Apple sold 74 million iPhones in Q4 2014 but only approximately 50% of them were the iPhone 6.
And in Q1, sales of the iPhone 6 decreased sharply as people waited for the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge. And in Q2 and Q3, iPhone 6 sales are going to decrease even further as people are buying the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge and waiting for the iPhone 6s later this year.

Also Samsung regained their position as No.1 smartphone maker in Q1 2015.
http://www.globalpost.com/article/6518786/2015/04/16/samsung-widens-lead-over-apple-smartphone-market
Quote:


> *Samsung widens lead over Apple in smartphone market*
> _Apr 16, 2015 @ 8:40 PM_
> In terms of sales volume, Samsung took up 27.8 percent of the global smartphone market in the January-March period, up from 24.7 percent three months earlier, according to the data by market tracker TrendForce.


It seems like Samsung will be the top smartphone manufacturer once again, with Apple trailing behind them by a 3% difference in market share. Expect this margin to widen like crazy in the coming months as Q1 2015 was before the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge were released. In Q1 2015, Samsung only had the Galaxy Note 4 and Galaxy A, J and E as main competitors to the iPhone 6/5s/5c. In the upcoming quarters, Q2 and Q3 2015, Samsung will have its high-end flagships, the Galaxy S6/S6 Edge, dominating sales. Apple is betting on the iPhone 6s, however it may be unlikely for Apple to reach or surpass iPhone 6 sales.

If iPhone 6s sales are a disappointment, expect Apple's shares and profits to nosedive.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So someone who I enjoy watching on Youtube did a review of the Galaxy S6 (non edge version). He said it was a really good phone, with the biggest problems being the battery life and how slippery the phone was. He should have a review of the Edge, which I will add here when he does.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So someone who I enjoy watching on Youtube did a review of the Galaxy S6 (non edge version). He said it was a really good phone, with the biggest problems being the battery life and how slippery the phone was. He should have a review of the Edge, which I will add here when he does.


That's not just some random person, that's Marques Brownlee lol.

I don't think any smartphone (barring phablets) has great battery life.

Overall, he's saying that the Galaxy S6 has the best display and camera in the industry, period.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's not just some random person, that's Marques Brownlee lol.
> 
> I don't think any smartphone (barring phablets) has great battery life.
> 
> Overall, he's saying that the Galaxy S6 has the best display and camera in the industry, period.


Yeah, he is a well known reviewer. Got to play with some drones with Deadmau5. He seems to prefer Android over iOS, and as close to vanilla on the skins for Android.


----------



## mksteez

Does anyone know when the 128GB is coming out? None of the stores carry it here and even the AT&T website says "Coming Soon"


----------



## ahnafakeef

I just got my S6 edge Could someone help me with the following?

1. Optimizing the phone to get the best battery life
2. Optimizing the phone to get the maximum amount of storage

Thank you.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's not just some random person, that's Marques Brownlee lol.
> 
> I don't think any smartphone (barring phablets) has great battery life.
> 
> Overall, he's saying that the Galaxy S6 has the best display and camera in the industry, period.


I have the exact same cons as he does. It sucks not being able to replace the batteries, and it does drain faster than even the S5 (smaller battery, too). I'm glad I had a ZAGG Glass shield, just one day in, and it slipped off my mousepad on my desk and dropped 3 feet to the ground and shattered the Glass shield. I just had to pay $6 to get the replacement ZAGG Glass shield, so that's good.

Biggest design flaw, imo, but I think it was planned, so more people buy the phone over and over again after they break it, or buy insurance for it, which brings in more money.

FYI, two two best choices for screen protection (for the front, only), is the ZAGG HDX or Glass. The HDX offers better protection, but the Glass offers the best clarity, and is really smooth and tends to leave less oily residue.

For the back-side of the S6, I got this for $9.99:
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UZRLFV6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It looks like it's lightweight and clear. I don't think it'll protect it from a big drop, but this phone isn't meant to be durable.


----------



## mksteez

IS the battery life that bad?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> IS the battery life that bad?


I'd say that a good 8 hours of use could drain the battery from full to 15% or below. That's with playing games, watching videos, browsing via Chrome and Facebook, with Wi-fi on and connected. I'm sure there are official battery tests somewhere, but expect to charge the phone daily or semi-daily.


----------



## ahnafakeef

My home screen on the S6 edge. Amazing display, I must say.


----------



## Koehler

*Shocking Video!*

*Samsung Galaxy S6 vs iPhone 6 - Camera Test Comparison*




Looks like the Galaxy S6 absolutely demolishes the iPhone 6 when it comes to BOTH the rear and front facing cameras.

I really love the camera on my Galaxy S6 Edge! Best camera in the industry according to Marques Brownlee too!


----------



## El_Capitan

^ I got my wife an iPad Air 2, and the Galaxy S6 camera surpasses it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Shocking Video!*
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S6 vs iPhone 6 - Camera Test Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Galaxy S6 absolutely demolishes the iPhone 6 when it comes to BOTH the rear and front facing cameras.
> 
> I really love the camera on my Galaxy S6 Edge! Best camera in the industry according to Marques Brownlee too!


Having switched from an iPhone 6 to an S6 edge, I can definitely see the superiority of the S6's camera. However, what I am sorely missing is the amazingly convenient photo editing suite of the iPhone. I even opened a thread asking for a remedy to the situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've used an iPhone 6 for the past 7 months and have just switched to an S6 edge. While the camera seems fantastic, I can't find a proper replacement for the amazing filters the iPhone has by default. I was particularly habituated to using the Chrome filter, among others.
> 
> Is there any android app that has the iPhone filters (or something close to them)?
> 
> If not, any advice you may have to help my situation is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


If anyone can help me with this issue, I would be eternally grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Having switched from an iPhone 6 to an S6 edge, I can definitely see the superiority of the S6's camera. However, what I am sorely missing is the amazingly convenient photo editing suite of the iPhone. I even opened a thread asking for a remedy to the situation.
> If anyone can help me with this issue, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank you.


Hmm. I never used any filters for the camera on any phone because I don't like distorting my photos.

Maybe this could help you:
http://www.androidauthority.com/best-camera-apps-for-android-188148/


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Hmm. I never used any filters for the camera on any phone because I don't like distorting my photos.
> 
> Maybe this could help you:
> http://www.androidauthority.com/best-camera-apps-for-android-188148/


Thanks for the link. I'll try them out.

Could you please link me to a comprehensive review of the S6's camera and how to capitalize on it? Thank you.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like a very informative thread, I will be reading through it over the next few days, but wanted to ask a couple questions ahead of time if people dont mind chiming in.

I am finally about to pull the trigger on a new phone which is kind of an understatement since I am still using a 6 year old Blackberry Tour!
Many reasons why I havent actually changed earlier, but I wont get into them here.

Since I am going to be completely new to Android phones I wont be able to understand things as much or compare features because I am starting from scratch. So things may be more confusing to me and I will have a much larger learning curve.

I was curious first off, how much space do you think is truely needed for a modern day phone?
I realize it will depend if someone wants to have 50Gb of music and videos with them at all times, but I am trying to ask for I guess the average user... I dont want to go too low of storage, but also dont want to spend the crazy $100 price increase for only added storage that costs the manufacturer a fraction of that premium. I'm not familiar with the apps and games available nor the sizes they take up so I cant say how much I would be using. Photos I assume take up a good chunk of space since the camera quality keeps increasing and then same goes for video in UHD, but I am not sure how much of that I would use. So I guess I am just looking for some guidance here into realistic space usage from veteran owners of Andriod or even IPhones since I assume IPhones share similar apps and games to Andriod. I also realize that 32GB of phone space doesnt mean 32GB available to me out of the box, a quick google search mentioned 23GB of usable space on the new S6.
Is 32GB going to be plenty of space for an assumed 3-4 years of use if I am not planning on treating this phone like a small tablet or external media center, or should I immediately look at the 64GB?

Do people with these types of phones suggest getting a case for it right away or have they lately been more for cosmetics?
My blackberry has never been in a case and the only time I ever had damage was when a neighbors dog stepped on it and cracked the screen which had insurance.

What other accessories seem to be highly suggested to get, if any, for these types of phones?

Is it true that its bad to keep the phone plugged in over night?
I thought now a days they were in a sense smart batteries and would stop trying to charge up when full, but if its better to charge for 1 hour and unplug it for the remainder to keep the battery life the best it can be, I will want to get into that habit right away.

What other phones are highly suggested to look into right now?
I have 0 interest in any Apple product so thats easy for me to skip over the Iphone.
I know the HTC M9 is new as well, but I thought I read its only real benefits are better speakers if you plan to use it for a lot of media and I believe its a cheaper phone if you need to save money.
Any decent Windows phones, or something else I am missing that owns a good chunk of the market share?

Thanks to anyone who helps me out with these questions and I am sure I will have a few more after doing all that reading. Its a lot more work figureing this out when I havent ever used an Android phone before so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a very informative thread, I will be reading through it over the next few days, but wanted to ask a couple questions ahead of time if people dont mind chiming in.
> 
> I am finally about to pull the trigger on a new phone which is kind of an understatement since I am still using a 6 year old Blackberry Tour!
> Many reasons why I havent actually changed earlier, but I wont get into them here.
> 
> Since I am going to be completely new to Android phones I wont be able to understand things as much or compare features because I am starting from scratch. So things may be more confusing to me and I will have a much larger learning curve.
> 
> I was curious first off, how much space do you think is truely needed for a modern day phone?
> I realize it will depend if someone wants to have 50Gb of music and videos with them at all times, but I am trying to ask for I guess the average user... I dont want to go too low of storage, but also dont want to spend the crazy $100 price increase for only added storage that costs the manufacturer a fraction of that premium. I'm not familiar with the apps and games available nor the sizes they take up so I cant say how much I would be using. Photos I assume take up a good chunk of space since the camera quality keeps increasing and then same goes for video in UHD, but I am not sure how much of that I would use. So I guess I am just looking for some guidance here into realistic space usage from veteran owners of Andriod or even IPhones since I assume IPhones share similar apps and games to Andriod. I also realize that 32GB of phone space doesnt mean 32GB available to me out of the box, a quick google search mentioned 23GB of usable space on the new S6.
> Is 32GB going to be plenty of space for an assumed 3-4 years of use if I am not planning on treating this phone like a small tablet or external media center, or should I immediately look at the 64GB?
> 
> Do people with these types of phones suggest getting a case for it right away or have they lately been more for cosmetics?
> My blackberry has never been in a case and the only time I ever had damage was when a neighbors dog stepped on it and cracked the screen which had insurance.
> 
> What other accessories seem to be highly suggested to get, if any, for these types of phones?
> 
> Is it true that its bad to keep the phone plugged in over night?
> I thought now a days they were in a sense smart batteries and would stop trying to charge up when full, but if its better to charge for 1 hour and unplug it for the remainder to keep the battery life the best it can be, I will want to get into that habit right away.
> 
> What other phones are highly suggested to look into right now?
> I have 0 interest in any Apple product so thats easy for me to skip over the Iphone.
> I know the HTC M9 is new as well, but I thought I read its only real benefits are better speakers if you plan to use it for a lot of media and I believe its a cheaper phone if you need to save money.
> Any decent Windows phones, or something else I am missing that owns a good chunk of the market share?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who helps me out with these questions and I am sure I will have a few more after doing all that reading. Its a lot more work figureing this out when I havent ever used an Android phone before so I need all the help I can get.


I am no veteran, but here's my opinions on your queries.

Storage requirement is extremely subjective and depends on how many apps you plan on using, how much you're into photography, how large your song library is etc. But for 3-4 years of usage, it is kind of a given that you're going to have to transfer your photos/videos to some other place at a regular interval. Going for a 64GB/128GB handset will only reduce the number of times you have to do the transferring. That being said, I personally prefer the largest storage I can possibly get since that allows me not to worry about storage too much.

A lot of Android handsets these days are rugged and do not require a case. But unfortunately, the S6 and S6 edge are far from being one of those phones. The glass surface on both sides makes the phone slippery and fragile at the same time. Even the metal band gets scuffed at even the slightest drop. (See drop test videos for further info on this.) So it is highly recommended that you get a case. FYI, the edge variant is much more unwieldy than the regular S6. So if you have no particular fascination for the edge variant, I suggest you get the regular S6.

As for other accessories, you should consider getting a power bank depending on your usage habits. I personally carry one at all times. I suggest you use the phone for some time and then see if you can't get by a day with a fully charged phone and then decide on this purchase. Also, get an OTG drive (64GB/128GB) if you go for the 32GB variant. That way, you can carry music, movies etc. around and can transfer files from your phone to the drive when the phone runs out of space. And you can connect OTG drives directly to the phone, so there's no need for a computer to carry out this operation. Both S6s support wireless charging so you can look into getting a wireless charger.

I do not know if the phone stops charging when it reaches 100%, so I cannot say whether it is safe to keep it plugged in overnight. But what I do know is that the phone charges quite fast - roughly 1.5 hours for 100% charging via the turbo charger. So I recommend charging it for 1.5 hours and then keeping it unplugged. That way, even the charger will be less stressed.

As for other phones, although that is subjective, I would say that no other phone holds a candle to the S6 and S6 edge right now, and more so if you rule out the iPhone 6. These phones have, hands down, the best displays on the market. The edge has the most uniquely exquisite design till date. The camera is quite amazing as well in my experience (see this thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s6-edge/general/photography-sg6e-pics-t3071525). The only downsides are the non-removable battery, no water-proofing, non-metallic design, no stereo speakers, no 240FPS slow-mo recording etc. and even then some of these are subject to the user's preference.

Last but not least, (and I should note that on any other thread I would probably be bashed to hell and back for saying this) I think that Samsung is a good place to start your Android journey. I personally feel that TouchWiz offers access to higher functionality with more ease than stock Android, especially after you've gotten used to getting around the OS. But that's just my opinion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am no veteran, but here's my opinions on your queries.
> 
> Storage requirement is extremely subjective and depends on how many apps you plan on using, how much you're into photography, how large your song library is etc. But for 3-4 years of usage, it is kind of a given that you're going to have to transfer your photos/videos to some other place at a regular interval. Going for a 64GB/128GB handset will only reduce the number of times you have to do the transferring. That being said, I personally prefer the largest storage I can possibly get since that allows me not to worry about storage too much.
> 
> A lot of Android handsets these days are rugged and do not require a case. But unfortunately, the S6 and S6 edge are far from being one of those phones. The glass surface on both sides makes the phone slippery and fragile at the same time. Even the metal band gets scuffed at even the slightest drop. (See drop test videos for further info on this.) So it is highly recommended that you get a case. FYI, the edge variant is much more unwieldy than the regular S6. So if you have no particular fascination for the edge variant, I suggest you get the regular S6.
> 
> As for other accessories, you should consider getting a power bank depending on your usage habits. I personally carry one at all times. I suggest you use the phone for some time and then see if you can't get by a day with a fully charged phone and then decide on this purchase. Also, get an OTG drive (64GB/128GB) if you go for the 32GB variant. That way, you can carry music, movies etc. around and can transfer files from your phone to the drive when the phone runs out of space. And you can connect OTG drives directly to the phone, so there's no need for a computer to carry out this operation. Both S6s support wireless charging so you can look into getting a wireless charger.
> 
> I do not know if the phone stops charging when it reaches 100%, so I cannot say whether it is safe to keep it plugged in overnight. But what I do know is that the phone charges quite fast - roughly 1.5 hours for 100% charging via the turbo charger. So I recommend charging it for 1.5 hours and then keeping it unplugged. That way, even the charger will be less stressed.
> 
> As for other phones, although that is subjective, I would say that no other phone holds a candle to the S6 and S6 edge right now, and more so if you rule out the iPhone 6. These phones have, hands down, the best displays on the market. The edge has the most uniquely exquisite design till date. The camera is quite amazing as well in my experience (see this thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s6-edge/general/photography-sg6e-pics-t3071525). The only downsides are the non-removable battery, no water-proofing, non-metallic design, no stereo speakers, no 240FPS slow-mo recording etc. and even then some of these are subject to the user's preference.
> 
> Last but not least, (and I should note that on any other thread I would probably be bashed to hell and back for saying this) I think that Samsung is a good place to start your Android journey. I personally feel that TouchWiz offers access to higher functionality with more ease than stock Android, especially after you've gotten used to getting around the OS. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I appreciate your input, that is a great reply and really helps me out.

I will certainly check and feel the 2 versions of the S6 in person, but it seems like you post helps assure me that the extra $100 is better spent on larger storage than to pick up the Edge design. Now if the Green Emerald version was released to the US, I would be all over it purely on color since I love green, but they dropped the ball and wont be releasing it anytime soon it seems. The only edge features I would really like to have would be the night clock and maybe the other simpler notifications and such it provides. The special contacts hotkeys and colors I can just as easily use with standard speed dial and other 3 second longer tasks like flip the phone to see who is calling if its upside down, or just use unique ringtones. It seems the Note Edge had a lot more involved use for the edge design from the brief bits I had seen so this at least to me is more cosmetics for the $100 premium. If they sometime in the future release an update that lets you use both edges for various things and not just pick one side and thats it, then its value may be more worthy. So it seems a 64GB S6 might be my go to as of now, I just need to research more into how much space apps and games take because I dont want to install 3 games and a handful of apps and already use up 50% of my available space.

I thought the phone seemed pretty rugged in the sense of not cracking the screen or causing damage beyond cosmetics on the metal, but I can see where the glass may add more slippage and cause more often drops. I will have to rewatch some drop videos.
I want it protected, but I also dont want it too big to where it isnt comfortable in my pocket. Coming from a smaller phone in todays standards, this will be a big size jump to me. Maybe just an edge gaurd that protrudes out a bit to lay the phone and not scratch the glass is the right case for me. Luckily cases seem to be fairly inexpensive so I can try a few over time.

I agree that I will see how daily usage goes before pulling the trigger on extra power options, I dont think I could carry a backup anything with me though, instead I'd be more inclined to get an extra charger to keep at work or in my car and just top it off at random times. Wireless charging does seem to be a good use for this though, I like that little rock looking charger the guy used in a video linked in this thread.

The OTG drive sounds very neat, i've never seen that before and will definitely look into it a lot more although Im not sure what all I would use it for since all my movies I have recently loaded onto a Plex server and could just stream them no problem (data will be unlimited) and I can move pictures/videos to a PC from time to time to free up space. That was the big thing though, does say 1000 pictures take up 5, 10, 20GB of storage? Once I learn that I can better plan ahead. I also dont plan to put much music on the phone, I'd just use pandora or something to stream. So again I dont anticipate being an extremely heavy storage hog to think I'd need 128GB.

I'm glad you think the S6 stands out at the top so well, I had the same feeling. While water/dust proof would be a nice piece of mind, I've made it 10 years without water issues so I think I can continue to survive. A removable bettery means nothing to me since I wouldnt walk around with a spare. Expandable storage is the only one that may have been used, but again with proper planning I think I can make 32 or 64GB work. I am a huge fan of 1440p and that helped me narrow down the field of phones as well. The only thing I wish the phone had to make it "perfect" in my mind would be better speakers, but it isnt a deal breaker for me and headphones will likely make the experience a bit better.

I'm glad you think this phone will be a good one to start my journey with Andriod, that certainly helps seal the deal on it being the right phone for me.

Thanks again for taking the time to make a detailed response to my questions.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'll try them out.
> 
> Could you please link me to a comprehensive review of the S6's camera and how to capitalize on it? Thank you.


Here you go!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Looks like a very informative thread, I will be reading through it over the next few days, but wanted to ask a couple questions ahead of time if people dont mind chiming in.
> 
> I am finally about to pull the trigger on a new phone which is kind of an understatement since I am still using a 6 year old Blackberry Tour!
> Many reasons why I havent actually changed earlier, but I wont get into them here.
> 
> Since I am going to be completely new to Android phones I wont be able to understand things as much or compare features because I am starting from scratch. So things may be more confusing to me and I will have a much larger learning curve.
> 
> I was curious first off, how much space do you think is truely needed for a modern day phone?
> I realize it will depend if someone wants to have 50Gb of music and videos with them at all times, but I am trying to ask for I guess the average user... I dont want to go too low of storage, but also dont want to spend the crazy $100 price increase for only added storage that costs the manufacturer a fraction of that premium. I'm not familiar with the apps and games available nor the sizes they take up so I cant say how much I would be using. Photos I assume take up a good chunk of space since the camera quality keeps increasing and then same goes for video in UHD, but I am not sure how much of that I would use. So I guess I am just looking for some guidance here into realistic space usage from veteran owners of Andriod or even IPhones since I assume IPhones share similar apps and games to Andriod. I also realize that 32GB of phone space doesnt mean 32GB available to me out of the box, a quick google search mentioned 23GB of usable space on the new S6.
> Is 32GB going to be plenty of space for an assumed 3-4 years of use if I am not planning on treating this phone like a small tablet or external media center, or should I immediately look at the 64GB?


32GB is plenty for most people. Yes you get less than 32GB because of the OS, however even 23GB is A LOT for most people.
The last 16GB phone I had was the Galaxy S4 and I barely managed to get by. 32GB, I think, is a sweet spot for about 80% of the population.
18% would need 64GB and about 2% would need 128GB.
If you're a person who listens to a lot of music, takes a ton of photos (and I mean a TON) and puts a lot of movies into the phone, then 128GB would be a good safety net. Otherwise 64GB would be a good safety net if you're unsure. Overall, I highly recommend getting a 64GB phone over 32GB since you have that extra safety net in case you ever need to put a lot of files into your phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Do people with these types of phones suggest getting a case for it right away or have they lately been more for cosmetics?
> My blackberry has never been in a case and the only time I ever had damage was when a neighbors dog stepped on it and cracked the screen which had insurance.


You will find 90% of people will have a case for their phones. This is just the reality in modern times. There are many types of cases available that suit different people's aesthetic and practical needs. I can recommend you some when you buy your new phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> What other accessories seem to be highly suggested to get, if any, for these types of phones?


Probably a phone holder for the car (for GPS and music via bluetooth). And a wireless charging port if you get the Galaxy S6 (if you want wireless charging, that is).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is it true that its bad to keep the phone plugged in over night?
> I thought now a days they were in a sense smart batteries and would stop trying to charge up when full, but if its better to charge for 1 hour and unplug it for the remainder to keep the battery life the best it can be, I will want to get into that habit right away.


Used to be true but not anymore. Most people charge their batteries overnight and there are no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> What other phones are highly suggested to look into right now?
> I have 0 interest in any Apple product so thats easy for me to skip over the Iphone.
> I know the HTC M9 is new as well, but I thought I read its only real benefits are better speakers if you plan to use it for a lot of media and I believe its a cheaper phone if you need to save money.
> Any decent Windows phones, or something else I am missing that owns a good chunk of the market share?


The Galaxy S6 is the best smartphone in the industry right now. The metal & glass design is very attractive, and the glass actually has a nano-optical layer that bends light causing shifting of colors (e.g. from black to sapphire blue) depending on the angle of light hitting the glass surface. So even the design is very high tech and beautiful. The Galaxy S6 has the best camera and best display in the industry, period. Check out this review where the reviewer says that the Galaxy S6 takes the best photos he's ever seen on a smartphone even with the first shot, most of the time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhvv2-iCKao
The Galaxy S6 sports a Quad-HD Super AMOLED display which is rated as the most accurate display in the industry by several display reviewers. The review you want to check out is the one by DisplayMate, the most reliable and objective display reviewer: http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S6_ShootOut_1.htm
Furthermore, the Galaxy S6's display is also the brightest in outdoor conditions which makes it a very practical phone as well. (a display with high maximum brightness in outdoor conditions is what you want since a darker display is very hard to see outdoors).
If you haven't seen the videos I've posted throughout this thread, it would be good idea to have a look since they will demonstrate how excellent the Galaxy S6 really is.

The LG G4 has just been announced today but I still don't think it beats the Galaxy S6. It's certainly the only phone that competes with the Galaxy S6 in terms of the technological level and design. However I'm not sure whether the design is on-par with the Galaxy S6's design. The iPhone 6 comes close but it's a bit too old now so for Apple fans, I highly recommend waiting for the iPhone 6s. But you said you're not a fan of Apple, so I guess this doesn't matter. Check out these previews of the LG G4:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXbuEnhPtuA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpwa5iYOjU8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqF7HsjVay4

Overall, I would say that the 2 best smartphones to get right now are the Galaxy S6 and LG G4. They have the best displays (Galaxy S6 = Quad-HD Super AMOLED display and LG G4 = Quad-HD Quantum Dot IPS display) and best cameras (both are 16MP with OIS). The Galaxy S6 edges the LG G4 out in terms of the CPU (14nm Exynos 7420), RAM technology (DDR4 on the Galaxy S6 vs DDR3 on the LG G4) and flash memory technology (new UFS flash memory on the Galaxy S6 vs standard flash memory on the LG G4).
If you like the idea of having microSD expansion and removable battery, then the LG G4 is the best smartphone for you.

The HTC One M9 has been plagued with so many problems. Poor camera, slow CPU because of downthrottling due to the overheating Snapdragon 810 CPU and the design hasn't changed at all from the previous HTC phone (HTC One M8). I would avoid getting the HTC One M9. Check out this phone temperature report: http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_m9_found_to_overheat_in_benchmark_test-news-11571.php
When the CPU reaches a certain temperature, it will down-throttle (slow down). There have been reports of the HTC One M9's performance becoming slow and laggy because of this problem.
Furthermore, most reviewers are saying that the HTC One M9's camera is poor quality. Such as this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x6DELO6Sz4

Windows phones, while alright, are unpopular because they don't appeal for the majority of people. The UI is very smooth, probably smoother than iOS/Android but it's unattractive and bland. I would steer clear from Windows phones unless you have used one for a long time and absolutely sure you like the UI and user experience that Windows phones provide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Thanks to anyone who helps me out with these questions and I am sure I will have a few more after doing all that reading. Its a lot more work figureing this out when I havent ever used an Android phone before so I need all the help I can get.


No worries! Let me know if you need any more help


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Furthermore, the Galaxy S6's display is also *the brightest in outdoor conditions* which makes it a very practical phone as well. (a display with high maximum brightness in outdoor conditions is what you want since a darker display is very hard to see outdoors).


I know he has ruled out Apple products, but having switched from an iPhone 6 to the S6 edge, I can definitively say that the iPhone has a brighter screen regardless of outdoor or indoor usage. And speaking of "a display with high maximum brightness", the iPhone 6 beats the S6 edge in this regard as well.

Correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 32GB is plenty for most people. Yes you get less than 32GB because of the OS, however even 23GB is A LOT for most people.
> The last 16GB phone I had was the Galaxy S4 and I barely managed to get by. 32GB, I think, is a sweet spot for about 80% of the population.
> 18% would need 64GB and about 2% would need 128GB.
> If you're a person who listens to a lot of music, takes a ton of photos (and I mean a TON) and puts a lot of movies into the phone, then 128GB would be a good safety net. Otherwise 64GB would be a good safety net if you're unsure. Overall, I highly recommend getting a 64GB phone over 32GB since you have that extra safety net in case you ever need to put a lot of files into your phone.


Ahh good point on the idea of using the phone as a flash drive if needed, that helps solidify the use of 64GB for me. I dont want to carelessly spend an extra $100 for each storage size jump, but I dont want to regret it either, so 64GB should be my safety sweet spot. I say $100 because I plan to buy the phone at its discounted price point upfront (200, 300, or 400) and not the pay over time for its full retail value junk. So as of now I think my 2 choices are 64GB S6 or 32Gb Edge, both for $300, and most signs point to the space being more beneficial over a few edge features for me personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You will find 90% of people will have a case for their phones. This is just the reality in modern times. There are many types of cases available that suit different people's aesthetic and practical needs. I can recommend you some when you buy your new phone.
> Probably a phone holder for the car (for GPS and music via bluetooth). And a wireless charging port if you get the Galaxy S6 (if you want wireless charging, that is).


I watched a few case review videos that were linked after a youtube review and was surprised at how many options there are, especially this early on. Id be happy to hear your input as to which cases are recommended as well. It looks like some things I need to consider are if I want a fancy kickstand built in or not, if color will be a primary consideration, and how thick or thin I want or can live with.
One thing to add to this, I likely will go with a White phone (since they wont carry the damn green one!) and just want to be sure white can go with a good variety of cases still. it seems like black is in most case colors at least as an accent so black phones probably blend in better, but hopefully white can work too (tuxedo effect?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> If you haven't seen the videos I've posted throughout this thread, it would be good idea to have a look since they will demonstrate how excellent the Galaxy S6 really is.


I have watched the majority of them yes, they were pretty helpful too, thanks for linking. I will go back and see if I missed any and for sure will check the others you mentioned since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The LG G4 has just been announced today but I still don't think it beats the Galaxy S6. It's certainly the only phone that competes with the Galaxy S6 in terms of the technological level and design. However I'm not sure whether the design is on-par with the Galaxy S6's design. The iPhone 6 comes close but it's a bit too old now so for Apple fans, I highly recommend waiting for the iPhone 6s. But you said you're not a fan of Apple, so I guess this doesn't matter. Check out these previews of the LG G4:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXbuEnhPtuA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpwa5iYOjU8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqF7HsjVay4


Thanks, I didnt realize this and will be worth comparing, I know i was a fan of the G3 when I briefly looked at it just because it was one of the first to carry the 1440p screen if i recall and now that the S6 has it too, that selling point is null.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Overall, I would say that the 2 best smartphones to get right now are the Galaxy S6 and LG G4. They have the best displays (Galaxy S6 = Quad-HD Super AMOLED display and LG G4 = Quad-HD Quantum Dot IPS display) and best cameras (both are 16MP with OIS). The Galaxy S6 edges the LG G4 out in terms of the CPU (14nm Exynos 7420), RAM technology (DDR4 on the Galaxy S6 vs DDR3 on the LG G4) and flash memory technology (new UFS flash memory on the Galaxy S6 vs standard flash memory on the LG G4).
> If you like the idea of having microSD expansion and removable battery, then the LG G4 is the best smartphone for you.


Probably the best and simplest summed up comparison anyone can possibly make, thanks.


----------



## mrtbahgs

One more thing, which is probably more on modern phones in general. I believe I recalled seeing that the S6 was wireless AC compatible, is that going to be on the full combined bandwith fastest AC routers or just the lower band?

To continue with this, I am still used to crawling speeds of an old phone and 3G network (no wifi connectivity), will AC wifi be faster than 4G with full signal or how do they compare?
What about other wifi like say an airport, hotel, or coffee place, i assume they are still on wireless N and being shared by a few people; is it worthwhile to connect to those wifi netowrks over 4G?

Obviously some people use the wifi so it wont count against their data restrictions, but since I will be unlimited I will want to just use whatever is fastest and most reliable when possible.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I know he has ruled out Apple products, but having switched from an iPhone 6 to the S6 edge, I can definitively say that the iPhone has a brighter screen regardless of outdoor or indoor usage. And speaking of "a display with high maximum brightness", the iPhone 6 beats the S6 edge in this regard as well.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong though.


The Galaxy S6 has higher maximum brightness than the iPhone 6 in outdoor conditions (which is what people want).

http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S6_ShootOut_1.htm
Quote:


> *When Automatic Brightness is turned On, the Galaxy S6 reaches an impressive 784 cd/m2 (nits) in High Ambient Light, where high Brightness is really needed - it is the brightest mobile display that we have ever tested.* As a result of its high Brightness and low Reflectance, the Galaxy S6 has a Contrast Rating for High Ambient Light that ranges from 118 to170, also the highest that we have ever measured for any mobile display. See the Brightness and Contrast, the High Ambient Light and the Screen Reflections sections for measurements and details.


Most people turn auto brightness on in outdoor conditions especially when it's a sunny day.

If automatic brightness is turned off, then the iPhone 6 has a higher default brightness. However, a higher brightness in indoor or low light conditions are damaging to the eyes.
So high brightness only matters in outdoor, bright lit conditions.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I watched a few case review videos that were linked after a youtube review and was surprised at how many options there are, especially this early on. Id be happy to hear your input as to which cases are recommended as well. It looks like some things I need to consider are if I want a fancy kickstand built in or not, if color will be a primary consideration, and how thick or thin I want or can live with.
> One thing to add to this, I likely will go with a White phone (since they wont carry the damn green one!) and just want to be sure white can go with a good variety of cases still. it seems like black is in most case colors at least as an accent so black phones probably blend in better, but hopefully white can work too (tuxedo effect?).


The best quality brands are Spigen, Verus and Ringke.
In my opinion, the highest quality cases are:

1. Galaxy S6 Edge Case Spigen® Neo Hybrid [Bumper Cover/Firm Grip/Back Protection]
2. Ringke FUSION Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Shock Absorption Bumper Premium Hard Case
3. Galaxy S6 Clear Bumper Case Spigen® Neo Hybrid CC [Bumper + Clear Back Cover]
4. Galaxy S6 EDGE Card Slot Wallet ID Case[VERUS Damda Slide]Dual Layer Protection
5. Galaxy S6 Protective Case Spigen® Slim Armor [Built-in Stand + Anti-Shock Cover]
6. Galaxy S6 Edge Case Spigen® Tough Armor [Heavy Duty Cover + Built-In Stand]

Not in any particular order. #2 or #3 would be your best choice if you want a slim case and the back of the phone to be visible. #2 and #3 are very similar. The Ringke (#2) has filters at the bottom so that large particles don't get into the microphone and microUSB ports, definitely a plus if you tend to work in environments where there is a lot of dust/particles. However the Spigen (#3) looks better and comes in more color options. I have the Gunmetal (also called Metal Slate) color in #3 however I've seen the Gold in person and that looks stunning too.

If you want the most protection #5 would be the best choice, but it would add slightly more bulk than the other cases.
If you want to go with the case that feels comfortable and grippy in the hand, yet offers adequate protection and doesn't feel much thicker than #2/#3, then #1 would be the best option.

In terms of popularity, #1 and #2/#3 are tied. #4,5 and 6 are for people who like recklessly throwing their phones across the room, putting their phones on the floor at the gym, etc. The differences are that:

#4 has a slot where you can keep your ID cards/credit cards in
#5 and #6 have kickstands.
There are many people who get more than 1 case, one for work, one for gym and one for home, etc. But I think that's kind of unnecessary. Just pick the one you think will last you for the 2+ years. If you don't like a case, you can easily replace it, they're only $10 at most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I have watched the majority of them yes, they were pretty helpful too, thanks for linking. I will go back and see if I missed any and for sure will check the others you mentioned since.
> Thanks, I didnt realize this and will be worth comparing, I know i was a fan of the G3 when I briefly looked at it just because it was one of the first to carry the 1440p screen if i recall and now that the S6 has it too, that selling point is null.
> Probably the best and simplest summed up comparison anyone can possibly make, thanks.


No worries! The LG G4 is an excellent phone and I really like how the back of the LG G4 looks decent AND is removable. The camera and display of the LG G4 definitely looks to be one of its strong points. I still love my Galaxy S6 though, however the LG G4 is definitely worth considering too.
The main added benefit of the LG G4 is microSD expansion and the removable battery. If you don't need any of these, I'm confident in saying that the Galaxy S6 is the superior choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> One more thing, which is probably more on modern phones in general. I believe I recalled seeing that the S6 was wireless AC compatible, is that going to be on the full combined bandwith fastest AC routers or just the lower band?
> 
> To continue with this, I am still used to crawling speeds of an old phone and 3G network (no wifi connectivity), will AC wifi be faster than 4G with full signal or how do they compare?
> What about other wifi like say an airport, hotel, or coffee place, i assume they are still on wireless N and being shared by a few people; is it worthwhile to connect to those wifi netowrks over 4G?
> 
> Obviously some people use the wifi so it wont count against their data restrictions, but since I will be unlimited I will want to just use whatever is fastest and most reliable when possible.


This will help answer your question:
http://www.bandwidthplace.com/internet-speed-test-3g-4g-lte-and-wifi-who-wins-article/


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Galaxy S6 has higher maximum brightness than the iPhone 6 in outdoor conditions (which is what people want).
> 
> http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S6_ShootOut_1.htm
> Most people turn auto brightness on in outdoor conditions especially when it's a sunny day.
> 
> If automatic brightness is turned off, then the iPhone 6 has a higher default brightness. However, a higher brightness in indoor or low light conditions are damaging to the eyes.
> So high brightness only matters in outdoor, bright lit conditions.


I see. Thanks for the clarification. But just to be clear, I was talking about when brightness is not set to Auto.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So, Linus liked the phone. He said he liked the edge display a lot, despite it being a stupid gimmick.

Also... When it came to the camera, he said this, which I found hilarious.
Quote:


> I'm not really sure about this beauty mode. If I just a little bit of beauty, it smooths my skin. If I turn myself up to 8 out of 8, it removes my pathetic, patchy facial hair. So that is just insulting, Samsung.


The review video was on his Vessel account, so it should be on Youtube in a few days.


----------



## taowulf

Welp, I just ordered a S6 and I should have it next week. Ordered screen protector (not going to do what I did with my last phone, which is scratch it up before I ordered a screen protector) and case. I chose the Spigen Bumper case as it looked the least clunky and I like how the raised edge on it can help protect the screen. I tend to leave my phone face down a lot, so it works for me. Wireless charger is also ordered.

I did order the 64GB version, I will be putting at least 10GB of music on it right away with more to come in the future. Better half empty than full up.

This is not my first Android phone, I had the original G1 from HTC and a less than optimal Kyocera Hydro (hey, but it was waterproof!) in the past. I've been without a phone for nearly a year, but now that I am working again (and making more than I did 8 years ago when I quit T-Mobile) it is time to treat myself to what I want this time. The screen plastic on the Hydro was very soft, I left it in the pockets of my shorts while I was working with my little MP3 player and the MP3 player is what scratched the hell out of my screen. Carried the G1 in my pocket for almost three years and it never scratched like that one did. I have no doubt the S6 is better quality, but I am taking no chances.

Phone should be here next week, I can't wait!

My iPhone loving family will just have to deal with a heretic in their midst.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Most phones these days, especially the more expensive ones, use Gorilla Glass or something like it. Means they are less likely to scratch in your pocket from your keys and change.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Welp, I just ordered a S6 and I should have it next week. Ordered screen protector (not going to do what I did with my last phone, which is scratch it up before I ordered a screen protector) and case. I chose the Spigen Bumper case as it looked the least clunky and I like how the raised edge on it can help protect the screen. I tend to leave my phone face down a lot, so it works for me. Wireless charger is also ordered.
> 
> I did order the 64GB version, I will be putting at least 10GB of music on it right away with more to come in the future. Better half empty than full up.
> 
> This is not my first Android phone, I had the original G1 from HTC and a less than optimal Kyocera Hydro (hey, but it was waterproof!) in the past. I've been without a phone for nearly a year, but now that I am working again (and making more than I did 8 years ago when I quit T-Mobile) it is time to treat myself to what I want this time. The screen plastic on the Hydro was very soft, I left it in the pockets of my shorts while I was working with my little MP3 player and the MP3 player is what scratched the hell out of my screen. Carried the G1 in my pocket for almost three years and it never scratched like that one did. I have no doubt the S6 is better quality, but I am taking no chances.
> 
> Phone should be here next week, I can't wait!
> 
> My iPhone loving family will just have to deal with a heretic in their midst.


64GB is the way to go IMO.

Congratulations and be sure to post back once you get it!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Marques Brownlee posted his S6 Edge review.


----------



## TFL Replica

S4 owner here. I'm torn between the S6 and the G4, but leaning towards the S6. I like everything about the S6, except for the fact that it is the mother of fingerprint magnets. I've always used my phones without a case, but I might have to make an exception for the S6.


----------



## taowulf

Dammit, I watched his S6 review too and now I can't wait even MORE.

Dammit, don't make me call for the tracking number so i can check tracking obsessively for the next couple of days.

Oh yeah, the accessories I ordered came in today, already have the wireless charger plugged in and ready to go. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## taowulf

Made the mistake of calling for the tracking number. Now I will be obsessively checking it all week hoping that the delivery date moves up from Friday.


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone help me? I keep getting ads.modvertising.net taking over my browsing experience. Does anyone know how I can get rid of it?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I keep getting ads.modvertising.net taking over my browsing experience. Does anyone know how I can get rid of it?


Try this - http://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-eBay-Mobile/Fixed-Mobile-hijacking-on-ANDROID-phone-HOORAY/td-p/1365942
Quote:


> Open your browser, enter "about:debug" (without quotes )into the address bar, then hit the "Go" button on your keyboard-don't tap the search/URL suggestion that comes up. You'll notice that the browser now does, well, nothing. But hit your Menu key, choose the "More" option, then select Settings. Scroll down some, and you'll see a new collection of advanced options there, including a "UAString" option. Click that, then choose between Android, desktop, or iPhone user strings to change what browser web sites think you're visiting with.
> 
> SELECT "DESKTOP"


you can also try turning JavaScript off.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Try this - http://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-eBay-Mobile/Fixed-Mobile-hijacking-on-ANDROID-phone-HOORAY/td-p/1365942
> you can also try turning JavaScript off.


Thanks for this but it was written in 2010.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for this but it was written in 2010.


I was curious if it would still work.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Here is Linus on the Galaxy S6 Edge.


----------



## taowulf

Nope, not watching any more reviews, trying to control my impatience for Friday.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hopefully its ok to post this here as opposed to its own deals thread, I am trying to contribute a bit since I got some great help.

According to Slick Deals there is a sale on many phone cases, including the S6 and S6 Edge. (Only on select models and colors in that model)

The expanded version for S6 and S6 Edge only, copy pasted:

Galaxy S6
Spigen Capsule Solid Case w/ Kick Stand (Mint, Azalea Pink or Black) $6
Spigen Neo Hybrid CC Bumper Dual Layer Case (Blue Topaz or Satin Silver) $8
Spigen Thin Fit Slim Hard Case (Mint) $4.40
Spigen Wallet S Case w/ Stand Flip Cover
Brown or Pink $8
Black $7.20

Galaxy S6 Edge
Spigen Wallet S Case w/ Stand Flip Cover (Pink) $8
Spigen Tough Armor Dual Layer Case (Silver) $9.20
Spigen Slim Armor Dual Layer Case (Metal Slate) $7.20

Doesnt show up until entering Promo Code at checkout, Code = SPIGEN60

Unsure how long this is going for, but I might have to grab 2 or 3 cases before I am even 100% sure Im getting this phone since they are priced so well.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Here is Linus on the Galaxy S6 Edge.


Thanks for posting.

Linus really loves the Galaxy S6 hehe!


----------



## Jim McNasty

Does anybody on ocn know any methods to fix the night clock bug?
Me and my wife bought ours the same day, hers stays perfectly black while the night clock is on while mine lights up the whole screen

any help guys?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm having MAJOR issues with my Galaxy S6 Edge 64gb from AT&T. As of this morning, my phone won't even charge anymore. For the past week or so, I would get a black screen with a little white X and a robotic voice instructing me on how to setup my Gear VR. Now, I don't have Gear VR, nor has it been released to market. So, I did a factory reset, lost all my contacts, data, pictures, etc. (out of desperation) and now the phone is acting insane and I can't charge the battery anymore!









AT&T told me pretty much to go screw myself because it's been 20 days with the phone, which is past their 14 day "buyer's remorse" period. So, only option I have now is to send it to AT&T and have them send me a Refurb. Excuse me, I mean, a "Like New Condition" phone; as they call it.

Posted a video so you can see what I'm going
through.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So it looks like Samsung may be using other sensors in some Galxy S6 phones. This is important because all the phone reviews seen how impressive the camera was, and a different sensor could change a lot of the characteristics that people praised.

Forum Link

Quote:


> Electronics giant Samsung has admitted that the Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge don't always come with one of the highly regarded Sony Exmor IMX240 image sensors equipped. The admission coincides with supply chain sources indicating that, due to high demand from a host of smartphone makers, Sony Exmor sensors are in short supply. This component change could be very important on a new smartphone which, in many of its early reviews, was lauded for the quality of its photographs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Source


Quote:


> "The Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge utilize camera sensors from several different vendors. Like all of the technology used in our products, they meet our strict global quality and performance standards."


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So it looks like Samsung may be using other sensors in some Galxy S6 phones. This is important because all the phone reviews seen how impressive the camera was, and a different sensor could change a lot of the characteristics that people praised.
> 
> Forum Link


If they advertise a specific sensor and then replace it without saying anything, I would have a problem.

But all they say is 16mp, and the repalcements are the same.

So it is much ado about nothing to me.


----------



## taowulf




----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*


I have the same exact rig as you! Kanger tech micro tank with kanger tech micro 50w







I like the way you move!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I have the same exact rig as you! Kanger tech micro tank with kanger tech micro 50w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you move!


That is actually a Subtank Plus, the 7mL one on a IPV Mini. I also have a Sigeli 150W I picked up at the same time as the Subtank with a brand new Lemo on it. Ordered a Lemo 2 today as well as Eleaf iStick 50W.

There is a vaping thread in Off topic, you should check it out.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> That is actually a Subtank Plus, the 7mL one on a IPV Mini. I also have a Sigeli 150W I picked up at the same time as the Subtank with a brand new Lemo on it. Ordered a Lemo 2 today as well as Eleaf iStick 50W.
> 
> There is a vaping thread in Off topic, you should check it out.


Ill definitely check it out. My vape is a sigelei too. I absolutely love it.

Back on topic. I had an ATT advance tech support rep remote log on to my glitchy Galaxy S6. He couldn't resolve the issue with the phone and accidentally erased all my 392 contacts from my ATT address book. To make up for it, he overnighted me a new Galaxy S6. It literally took 6 hours, 5 different reps to resolve my issue. 8 years worth of contacts gone though


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So it looks like Samsung may be using other sensors in some Galxy S6 phones. This is important because all the phone reviews seen how impressive the camera was, and a different sensor could change a lot of the characteristics that people praised.
> 
> Forum Link


FYI, the iPhone 6 uses camera sensors from LG Innotek and Sony.
It's not unusual for popular smartphones like the Galaxy S6/iPhone 6 to use camera sensors from different companies as there is huge demand and limited supply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I'm having MAJOR issues with my Galaxy S6 Edge 64gb from AT&T. As of this morning, my phone won't even charge anymore. For the past week or so, I would get a black screen with a little white X and a robotic voice instructing me on how to setup my Gear VR. Now, I don't have Gear VR, nor has it been released to market. So, I did a factory reset, lost all my contacts, data, pictures, etc. (out of desperation) and now the phone is acting insane and I can't charge the battery anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT&T told me pretty much to go screw myself because it's been 20 days with the phone, which is past their 14 day "buyer's remorse" period. So, only option I have now is to send it to AT&T and have them send me a Refurb. Excuse me, I mean, a "Like New Condition" phone; as they call it.
> 
> Posted a video so you can see what I'm going
> through.


Sorry to hear that. Hope they can fix/replace your phone!

You seem to be one of the rare unlucky ones who got a faulty model.


----------



## Koehler

Wow, I knew Samsung was big, but I didn't know it was THIS big.
The revenues+profits+assets+equities of Samsung add up to a whopping $1.0878 trillion USD!
That's larger than Apple ($565.691 billion USD), Volkswagen AG ($700 billion USD) and Toyota ($638 billion USD).

Samsung is larger than all the Japanese electronics companies (Sony, Olympus, Toshiba, Panasonic, Canon, Sharp, Fanuc, Fujitsu, Ricoh, Konica Minolta, Hitachi and Nikon) combined.

*How BIG is Samsung?*


----------



## TFL Replica

The fruits of insane levels of foreign investment.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The fruits of insane levels of foreign investment.


Not to mention a very large Korean government investment in the early days.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

And to think Samsung started off as a local fish market!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The fruits of insane levels of foreign investment.


We can say the same about other large companies though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Not to mention a very large Korean government investment in the early days.


True, but we can say the same about other big Korean/Japanese companies.


----------



## taowulf

I like this camera.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I like this camera.


Yes. It even beats out the Lumia 1020's camera.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hopefully everyone is still enjoying their S6 or S6 Edge and happy with the purchase, I still plan to pick up a 64GB S6 in a few weeks to be my first smartphone other than my current 6yr old blackberry so I am pretty excited to dive in.

Just wanted to check on the use of screen protectors.
-Are they worth it to keep the original glass clean, clear, and scratch free?
-If so, do you want to have it on since day one?
-Its hard to tell in some photos, but do they all actually stuck onto the glass or what other ways do they stay put?
-It seems some are thin layers of protection maybe more for fingerprints and oils and others are much thicker to add shatter protection, whats the recommended ones to use?
-Do they last a long time so I just need 1 for now, or is it best to get a multi pack?

...Jeez who knew there could be so many questions regarding a piece of clear plastic!
Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hopefully everyone is still enjoying their S6 or S6 Edge and happy with the purchase, I still plan to pick up a 64GB S6 in a few weeks to be my first smartphone other than my current 6yr old blackberry so I am pretty excited to dive in.
> 
> Just wanted to check on the use of screen protectors.
> -Are they worth it to keep the original glass clean, clear, and scratch free?
> -If so, do you want to have it on since day one?
> -Its hard to tell in some photos, but do they all actually stuck onto the glass or what other ways do they stay put?
> -It seems some are thin layers of protection maybe more for fingerprints and oils and others are much thicker to add shatter protection, whats the recommended ones to use?
> -Do they last a long time so I just need 1 for now, or is it best to get a multi pack?
> 
> ...Jeez who knew there could be so many questions regarding a piece of clear plastic!
> Thanks for any input you can offer.


After my last experience with a scratched screen, II put mine on with a few minutes of it arriving almost a week ago. I got this one -

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UH8KKA0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The front piece is much thicker than a standard plastic protector, went on without a problem pretty much, although I wish it went to the very edge of the front glass, there is a small gap all around which makes you have to line it up around the bottom buttons and top openings, which means you have to eyeball it to get it even, there is no real guide to line up on. If that even made sense. ANYWAY, the front piece went on fine after a couple tries to line it up, which may have lead to a small airgap around the perimiter. It hasn't affected functionality at all though, just something that catches my eye from time to time. back piece is thinner plastic, goes on the same, same gap and all. I did mess up on the back and caught some small dust particles that materialized in the 2 seconds between wiping the back glass down and applying the protector.

Worth it? It is worth it to me, I know this phone uses better materials than my last phone (Kyocera Hydro), but since this is my first new phone in a long time and it is even longer since I have been able to go top of the line as far as the phone is concerned. So I wanted it protected well.

They adhere directly to the glass, some care has to be taken to avoid dust and other particles below the protective cover, but it can be done. I am glad the front was more successful for me than the back, as that is the important part, right?

I like the one I got, they say it is glass, I don't know if it is, but it was thick and appears durable.

The last screen protector I bought was cheap and flimsy but lasted years even with the extremely dirty work I did for a while (used to clean parking garages). I guess it depends on how you treat your phone.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So, someone done some testing for the wireless charger. The long and short is the fast charger takes about and 1 hour 10 minutes, whereas the wireless charges in 2 hours 45 minutes.



So, here is where I am going with this. A long running rumor on rechargable batteries is that charging batteries really fast can make them wear down and not hold a charge like they do when new. What I want to see, but have been unable to find, is to compare the difference between a phone that was fast charged every time versus a phone that was wirelessly charged every time.


----------



## akafreak

Has anyone found a solution to Google Play Services battery drain on Galaxy S6? These are the things I have tried with no results -

1) Disable Location history.
2) Disable Play apps I don't use like Play Music, videos, newsstand, hangouts, games.
3) Restore Play Services to factory default and manually updating to latest version from play store.
4) Restrict background data for Play Service.

I only use mobile data and no wifi. Phone updated to latest software version. This issue is driving me crazy. My S5 has much better battery life than S6. It at least lasts a full day without charging. And yes, I know that S6 battery is smaller.

Thanks.


----------



## taowulf

I have a wireless charger sitting on my desk, it seems to work pretty well. With my phone usage, I haven't had any batty life issues yet.


----------



## ChrisB17

Got my 64g edge last week. Cool phone but have an issue that I can't seem to fix. Sometimes let's say 1 out of 10 times you pick the phone up the screen turns on automatically and won't turn off? I have been in settings etc and don't see anything that controls this feature.

Also what is the deal with the edge phones using the rapid charger and blowing out the rotation sensor?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hopefully everyone is still enjoying their S6 or S6 Edge and happy with the purchase, I still plan to pick up a 64GB S6 in a few weeks to be my first smartphone other than my current 6yr old blackberry so I am pretty excited to dive in.
> 
> Just wanted to check on the use of screen protectors.
> -Are they worth it to keep the original glass clean, clear, and scratch free?
> -If so, do you want to have it on since day one?
> -Its hard to tell in some photos, but do they all actually stuck onto the glass or what other ways do they stay put?
> -It seems some are thin layers of protection maybe more for fingerprints and oils and others are much thicker to add shatter protection, whats the recommended ones to use?
> -Do they last a long time so I just need 1 for now, or is it best to get a multi pack?
> 
> ...Jeez who knew there could be so many questions regarding a piece of clear plastic!
> Thanks for any input you can offer.


Was hoping to get one or two additional peoples inputs just to see if its common to use protectors and if you tend to go glass or plastic film etc.
Thanks Taowulf for already answering and linking yours.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Was hoping to get one or two additional peoples inputs just to see if its common to use protectors and if you tend to go glass or plastic film etc.
> Thanks Taowulf for already answering and linking yours.


No problemo.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone installed the new at&t update?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Aussie user chiming in, got my S6 a few days ago and i am loving it!
Great upgrade from my S4....i do feel it's quite slippery though but i have a case on the way.

Here's some benchies for those that are interested:

Got around 69k in Antutu (No screencap sorry)





It's a very lovely phone


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Aussie user chiming in, got my S6 a few days ago and i am loving it!
> Great upgrade from my S4....i do feel it's quite slippery though but i have a case on the way.
> 
> Here's some benchies for those that are interested:
> 
> Got around 69k in Antutu (No screencap sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very lovely phone


Indeed it is. I upgraded from an S4 too. Got mine with a Spigen Liquid Crystal case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Aussie user chiming in, got my S6 a few days ago and i am loving it!
> 
> Great upgrade from my S4....i do feel it's quite slippery though but i have a case on the way.
> 
> Here's some benchies for those that are interested:
> 
> Got around 69k in Antutu (No screencap sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very lovely phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. I upgraded from an S4 too. Got mine with a Spigen Liquid Crystal case.
Click to expand...

I have a Spigen Neo Hybrid case on the way along with a tempered glass screen protector (I work outdoor....better safe than sorry







)

Just waiting for it.....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Just got me a galaxy s6 recently. My first real experience with android. Really liking it so far, last phones were iPhone 6+ and lumia 1020.


----------



## pzyko80

waiting 1 more month to let the hype settle and really see whats what so far i've seen mixed reviews


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> waiting 1 more month to let the hype settle and really see whats what so far i've seen mixed reviews


Oh trust me, the Galaxy S6 is the best phone on the market, period.

Far better than the iPhone 6/6+ in terms of the display and camera. UI is a very subjective thing but the overall smoothness is on par with the iPhone 6. Btw the iPhone 6 still has lag especially when browsing larger websites, even though Apple fanboys will say it doesn't.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Oh trust me, the Galaxy S6 is the best phone on the market, period.
> 
> Far better than the iPhone 6/6+ in terms of the display and camera. UI is a very subjective thing but the overall smoothness is on par with the iPhone 6. Btw the iPhone 6 still has lag especially when browsing larger websites, even though Apple fanboys will say it doesn't.


+1


----------



## mrtbahgs

Went in this past weekend to get the S6 I want and they only had 32GB Black ones in stock, unsure how true it is, but according to the sales rep there werent any white ones in stock in all of East Texas and Im sure the 64GB i wanted makes it even harder to find. Someone needs to learn how to put in re-orders unless there is a shortage of product overall.

Either way, they ended up ordering me one and it should hopefully arrive Wednesday.

Already have a bumper type case on hand to try at first and also ordered a super cheap tempered glass protector to try out, if its crappy or too thick I am only out $3.

I've watched a few into to andriod videos to get a feel how things work so I think I am ready to go.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Went in this past weekend to get the S6 I want and they only had 32GB Black ones in stock, unsure how true it is, but according to the sales rep there werent any white ones in stock in all of East Texas and Im sure the 64GB i wanted makes it even harder to find. Someone needs to learn how to put in re-orders unless there is a shortage of product overall.
> 
> Either way, they ended up ordering me one and it should hopefully arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Already have a bumper type case on hand to try at first and also ordered a super cheap tempered glass protector to try out, if its crappy or too thick I am only out $3.
> 
> I've watched a few into to andriod videos to get a feel how things work so I think I am ready to go.


ONE OF US!

Welcome to the S6 army.

I am not even halfway to 32gb yet on my 64gb phone, but I know my tendencies and it will end up over the 32GB mark eventually...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Went in this past weekend to get the S6 I want and they only had 32GB Black ones in stock, unsure how true it is, but according to the sales rep there werent any white ones in stock in all of East Texas and Im sure the 64GB i wanted makes it even harder to find. Someone needs to learn how to put in re-orders unless there is a shortage of product overall.
> 
> Either way, they ended up ordering me one and it should hopefully arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Already have a bumper type case on hand to try at first and also ordered a super cheap tempered glass protector to try out, if its crappy or too thick I am only out $3.
> 
> I've watched a few into to andriod videos to get a feel how things work so I think I am ready to go.


I came from iphone with practically zero knowledge of android. Didn't take me long to get the feel and hang of it. Swype is so nice, it really changed things. The s6 is such a nice phone too.
So many useful features, especially when it comes to the camera and pictures.
You do burst photos by simply holding down the shutter button for however long you like. You can search for photos by location, date, category, etc.
I took a gamble going over to android and absolutely love it.
Just learn how to clear out your tabs, that bit can be a bit annoying, but other than that it's a solid phone and operating system.
Battery life could be a bit better, just browsing ocn for about two hours cost me about 40 percent of my battery, but oh well.
The screen is amazing. The customization options are plenty. And i think the white model is sexy as hell, i have a white 64gb.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I came from iphone with practically zero knowledge of android. Didn't take me long to get the feel and hang of it. Swype is so nice, it really changed things. The s6 is such a nice phone too.
> So many useful features, especially when it comes to the camera and pictures.
> You do burst photos by simply holding down the shutter button for however long you like. You can search for photos by location, date, category, etc.
> I took a gamble going over to android and absolutely love it.
> Just learn how to clear out your tabs, that bit can be a bit annoying, but other than that it's a solid phone and operating system.
> Battery life could be a bit better, just browsing ocn for about two hours cost me about 40 percent of my battery, but oh well.
> The screen is amazing. The customization options are plenty. And i think the white model is sexy as hell, i have a white 64gb.


Im coming from a 6yr old Blackberry so its good to know the learning curve is quick, Im pretty fast with anything technology related too.

Thanks for the tip on photos, I hadnt seen that mentioned before.

Im sure I will be ordering a wireless charger for work pretty quick because I will probably be draining the battery playing with it when I first get it. So at least I can top it off mid day and feel extra special being able to do it wirelessly.

I can recheck this thread, but in the off chance someone kept a link handy, are there any videos or write ups on certain things to turn off or tone down to help extend battery life?
Specific settings so that apps dont update unless on wifi to save on data usage?
Certain themes or other bigger changes worth looking into beyond the stock interface? (Not jail breaking)


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Im coming from a 6yr old Blackberry so its good to know the learning curve is quick, Im pretty fast with anything technology related too.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on photos, I hadnt seen that mentioned before.
> 
> Im sure I will be ordering a wireless charger for work pretty quick because I will probably be draining the battery playing with it when I first get it. So at least I can top it off mid day and feel extra special being able to do it wirelessly.
> 
> I can recheck this thread, but in the off chance someone kept a link handy, are there any videos or write ups on certain things to turn off or tone down to help extend battery life?
> Specific settings so that apps dont update unless on wifi to save on data usage?
> Certain themes or other bigger changes worth looking into beyond the stock interface? (Not jail breaking)


I prefer the wireless charger for my use as I work from home anyway, I don't like using the quick charge, because if I am using it, I am usually planning on sleep anyway...and am not going to wake up when the charge is done to unplug it, that is for damn sure.

I really haven't looked into battery saving tricks, I do connect with wifi 90% of the time and my battery will last for most of two days with my limited usage..I don't like talking on the phone, but I do use it for pics quite a bit and posting to Facebook and uploading pics to imgur as well.

There are many themes available, some for free, others for purchase. I went with the Black Widow theme that is currently available for free right now until my AoU nerdjoy fades or I find one I like more.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Im coming from a 6yr old Blackberry so its good to know the learning curve is quick, Im pretty fast with anything technology related too.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on photos, I hadnt seen that mentioned before.
> 
> Im sure I will be ordering a wireless charger for work pretty quick because I will probably be draining the battery playing with it when I first get it. So at least I can top it off mid day and feel extra special being able to do it wirelessly.
> 
> I can recheck this thread, but in the off chance someone kept a link handy, are there any videos or write ups on certain things to turn off or tone down to help extend battery life?
> Specific settings so that apps dont update unless on wifi to save on data usage?
> Certain themes or other bigger changes worth looking into beyond the stock interface? (Not jail breaking)


The built in power saving mode turns off, or at least while not using certain things, but still allows full use of the phone.
The quick charger that comes with the phone is pretty good, took me from 25 percent to 98 percent in sixty minutes.
I turned off my T-Mobile stuff to save on battery, I don't know if other sellers have bundled apps for their companies built in or not. You can turn the color into grayscale to save on battery, but why do that to such a beautiful display.
One nice thing is it's very fast to access the flashlight, just Swype down from the top and it's in the quick menu.
I'm still learning the phone as I go along. I'd say coming from a blackberry is a good thing because you'll have less to compare to. I have also used iphone as stated previously, and Windows phone as well.
I would say that android is a bit of Mix between the two.
In one way the interface resembles iOS, but gives more of the customization of Windows phone. Like Windows phone though, there is a button you press to see all of your apps installed. This helps in keeping your screens nice and clean.
I found looking up tips for android, or s6 gave me helpful pointers.
And, I simply can't stress how much I love Swype. It felt weird at first, and I had to force myself into using it, but I can't imagine using a phone without it now.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I really haven't looked into battery saving tricks, I do connect with wifi 90% of the time and my battery will last for most of two days with my limited usage..I don't like talking on the phone, but I do use it for pics quite a bit and posting to Facebook and uploading pics to imgur as well.


Wow battery life does seem acceptible then once the initial hype to constantly tinker with the phone is over.
Dont like talking on the S6 in particular, why? Or just not like to talk on phones in general?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> And, I simply can't stress how much I love Swype. It felt weird at first, and I had to force myself into using it, but I can't imagine using a phone without it now.


Is Swype an add on app that is different from the default keyboard?
I understand and have seen the swipe effect to type in action and know it comes with a form of it by default, but wondering if Swype is an improved version that requires installation.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow battery life does seem acceptible then once the initial hype to constantly tinker with the phone is over.
> Dont like talking on the S6 in particular, why? Or just not like to talk on phones in general?
> Is Swype an add on app that is different from the default keyboard?
> I understand and have seen the swipe effect to type in action and know it comes with a form of it by default, but wondering if Swype is an improved version that requires installation.


I installed the Swype+ Dragon app, which was free. I was having a hard time with the one that is supposed to be built in, but it was also my first day with the phone.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Wow battery life does seem acceptible then once the initial hype to constantly tinker with the phone is over.
> Dont like talking on the S6 in particular, why? Or just not like to talk on phones in general?
> Is Swype an add on app that is different from the default keyboard?
> I understand and have seen the swipe effect to type in action and know it comes with a form of it by default, but wondering if Swype is an improved version that requires installation.


After the time I spent in Customer Service, I hate talking on the phone. With my current remote IT job, I do 99% of my work on Skype for business and hate hate hate having to actually talk to people anymore.

But I have stellar phone manners.

I have used Swype off and on for the last 6 years or so, I find myself defaulting to standard typing, which you can do even with Swype enabled. The Samsung keyboard is the one I am currently using and it has Swype enabled automatically, but you don't HAVE to use it. No need to download anything extra. I tried one of the other keyboard options, and I hated it with a passion.

Oh and the pull down menu is pretty awesome, it gives you access to so many settings. I tend to use the Wifi and screen rotate functions the most. When I am reading on my phone in bed, having the ability to quickly turn screen rotate off if so handy.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I installed the Swype+ Dragon app, which was free. I was having a hard time with the one that is supposed to be built in, but it was also my first day with the phone.


The Swype keyboard really is awesome. I've tried a few others but keep going back to it.


----------



## taowulf

Oh and it is very worth it to spend the time "training" a fingerprint for both hands. I use my thumbs to unlock the phone and can easily hit the fingerprint sensor with either thumb. I would give it two thumbs up, but there is only a one thumb emjoi available.

























Problem solved.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> The Swype keyboard really is awesome. I've tried a few others but keep going back to it.


default keyboard?


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> default keyboard?


The Swype + Dragon keyboard from the play store.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> The Swype + Dragon keyboard from the play store.


oh ok, that's what I use


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Oh and it is very worth it to spend the time "training" a fingerprint for both hands. I use my thumbs to unlock the phone and can easily hit the fingerprint sensor with either thumb. I would give it two thumbs up, but there is only a one thumb emjoi available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solved.


Looking for this?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looking for this?












Of course, it was right near the top, no wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Don't know if it's available with other keyboard apps, but the thing I most appreciate about Swype+Dragon is its facility to save personalized words to an account identified by an email account. This allows for availability of saved words right away when switching to a different handset.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Don't know if it's available with other keyboard apps, but the thing I most appreciate about Swype+Dragon is its facility to save personalized words to an account identified by an email account. This allows for availability of saved words right away when switching to a different handset.


So it would not change my favorite word into "duck"?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Finally got my S6 a few days back and have been real happy with it, thanks again to those that helped recommend it and answer questions.

I now have another area I am trying to better understand and figured I would try here first, but can start a fresh thread if you think it would be better to get other opinions outside the S6 owners only.

I am looking into some additional chargers to try for on the go. I am not totally sure I want to drop bigger money on a fancy wireless charger or wireless power brick even though the idea is pretty neat. I have initially just started looking into a car adapter or extra wall charger for work on on trips.

The area i am confused in is the whole amperage and adaptive fast charge stuff. I understand a 2amp charger will charge much faster than a 1amp, I assume theoretically 2x faster. And the adaptive fast charge is in addition to the 2amp and only on select devices like the S6.
Where it gets odd to me is that I tried some random free app that is supposed to check the amperage while charging and when i used it while plugged into the factory charger, the phone said it was fast charging, but the amperage was only showing 1amp give or take a small amount of milliamps.
This may just be a bad app, but to add to my comparison, I happened to try a clearance car charger adapter from a local store that claimed to be 2.1 amp and "rapid car charger" figuring it would be the closest I can get to a true samsung one, but the app only registered it at 1amp max, typically jumping around in the 7-800miliamps or lower at times. The phone only recognized it as a basic charger as it said "charging" and not "Fast charging." Oh, and both chargers i made sure to use the same factory cable so that wasn't a variable.

I will likely return this cheap car charger and try my luck elsewhere again, but need some help in what to try next. I hope some of you have already gone through the experience and can save me time and money









Online I can come across tons of chargers, some claiming to be OEM samsungs, but also selling for well under the factory price. Are these likely knockoffs and again wont truly give me the full fast charge experience, or is there a good chance they will work as expected?
Are there many other off brand chargers that actually put out the 2amps they are rated for, or will allow my phone to show it in fast charge mode?
Why is my factory charger only showing 1amp on this app if it is truely fast charging?
Is there another app to try or something I can do so my comparison between factory and aftermarket is accurate?

I have also read that the cable matters to some degree when charging, I was planning to pick up a few cables if the charge adapters don't come with any. There are nice looking and well priced cables on ebay for example, but I assume they are thin wire or something that will again limit the amperage my phone can receive?
I guess it also matters if the cable is having the data portion being shorted out or ignored, which is usually the job of the charge adapter, and this will let the phone know it can go into full charging, otherwise it will only receive about 1amp, kind of like a speed limiter.
I have seen cables sold as "charge only" where they simply dont have data wires at all or something along those lines, but I dont know if that will really matter if used with a cheaper adapter that still wont output 2amps even if it claims it can. Perhaps these wires are more for PC charging and you get the non-data ones to allow it to charge a bit faster?

I'll stop there for now and let some of you try and help or possibly move this to its own topic, this should be enough to get things started.


----------



## taowulf

I was about to run out the door, just wanted to drop this here for you. Wireless chargers don't have to be expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EM2CMT4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01

I use this one at my desk unless I NEED that quick charge for some reason. It works well, takes a couple of hours or so do to a full charge.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Finally got my S6 a few days back and have been real happy with it, thanks again to those that helped recommend it and answer questions.
> 
> I now have another area I am trying to better understand and figured I would try here first, but can start a fresh thread if you think it would be better to get other opinions outside the S6 owners only.
> 
> I am looking into some additional chargers to try for on the go. I am not totally sure I want to drop bigger money on a fancy wireless charger or wireless power brick even though the idea is pretty neat. I have initially just started looking into a car adapter or extra wall charger for work on on trips.
> 
> The area i am confused in is the whole amperage and adaptive fast charge stuff. I understand a 2amp charger will charge much faster than a 1amp, I assume theoretically 2x faster. And the adaptive fast charge is in addition to the 2amp and only on select devices like the S6.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Where it gets odd to me is that I tried some random free app that is supposed to check the amperage while charging and when i used it while plugged into the factory charger, the phone said it was fast charging, but the amperage was only showing 1amp give or take a small amount of milliamps.
> This may just be a bad app, but to add to my comparison, I happened to try a clearance car charger adapter from a local store that claimed to be 2.1 amp and "rapid car charger" figuring it would be the closest I can get to a true samsung one, but the app only registered it at 1amp max, typically jumping around in the 7-800miliamps or lower at times. The phone only recognized it as a basic charger as it said "charging" and not "Fast charging." Oh, and both chargers i made sure to use the same factory cable so that wasn't a variable.
> 
> I will likely return this cheap car charger and try my luck elsewhere again, but need some help in what to try next. I hope some of you have already gone through the experience and can save me time and money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online I can come across tons of chargers, some claiming to be OEM samsungs, but also selling for well under the factory price. Are these likely knockoffs and again wont truly give me the full fast charge experience, or is there a good chance they will work as expected?
> Are there many other off brand chargers that actually put out the 2amps they are rated for, or will allow my phone to show it in fast charge mode?
> Why is my factory charger only showing 1amp on this app if it is truely fast charging?
> Is there another app to try or something I can do so my comparison between factory and aftermarket is accurate?
> 
> I have also read that the cable matters to some degree when charging, I was planning to pick up a few cables if the charge adapters don't come with any. There are nice looking and well priced cables on ebay for example, but I assume they are thin wire or something that will again limit the amperage my phone can receive?
> I guess it also matters if the cable is having the data portion being shorted out or ignored, which is usually the job of the charge adapter, and this will let the phone know it can go into full charging, otherwise it will only receive about 1amp, kind of like a speed limiter.
> I have seen cables sold as "charge only" where they simply dont have data wires at all or something along those lines, but I dont know if that will really matter if used with a cheaper adapter that still wont output 2amps even if it claims it can. Perhaps these wires are more for PC charging and you get the non-data ones to allow it to charge a bit faster?
> 
> I'll stop there for now and let some of you try and help or possibly move this to its own topic, this should be enough to get things started.


Bear in mind that the fast charger slows down depending on how full the battery is. Check out this article from gsmarena, and this one from phonearena.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Bear in mind that the fast charger slows down depending on how full the battery is. Check out this article from gsmarena, and this one from phonearena.


Alright thanks, I will be sure to look at both of those links.

I did forget about the slow down, so I will be sure to test/compare when the phone is more like 20% so that its allowing max flow. (Time to play some games to drain that battery!)

I have now added 2 more amp/current apps hoping that one of these 3 will show a believable reading from the stock wall charger and can then use that app to compare to the cheap car adapter I purchased.

Hopefully I will have something useful to report back.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks, I will be sure to look at both of those links.
> 
> I did forget about the slow down, so I will be sure to test/compare when the phone is more like 20% so that its allowing max flow. (Time to play some games to drain that battery!)
> 
> I have now added 2 more amp/current apps hoping that one of these 3 will show a believable reading from the stock wall charger and can then use that app to compare to the cheap car adapter I purchased.
> 
> Hopefully I will have something useful to report back.


The charger included with the phone charges fast. iirc it's adaptive, or something like that. I went from 12%-80% really really fast, I swear it must've been around less than forty minutes.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The charger included with the phone charges fast. iirc it's adaptive, or something like that. I went from 12%-80% really really fast, I swear it must've been around less than forty minutes.


Yep, it has that adaptive speed charging "thingy".










Full charge from 15-20% for me is usually less than two hours.


----------



## pzyko80

Hey guys and gals about to pick up an sg6 edge (cracked the outer casing of my note 3) lol hence the accelerated plan to upgrade







anyway, can anyone recommend me a bumper case with a kick stand if any like the ones i see for the note 4... thanks in advance


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Hey guys and gals about to pick up an sg6 edge (cracked the outer casing of my note 3) lol hence the accelerated plan to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, can anyone recommend me a bumper case with a kick stand if any like the ones i see for the note 4... thanks in advance


See if this or this fits your needs.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> See if this or this fits your needs.


Perfect!!! +rep... sad though this is the first time im gonna put a case on a galaxy since. ive owned a galaxy line phone since the s2 came out lol if anyone got anymore options keep em comin


----------



## JTHMfreak

Any update on when the ram management issue will be fixed? Perfect phone otherwise


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Any update on when the ram management issue will be fixed? Perfect phone otherwise


Haven't personally encountered any issues, but an update to Lollipop 5.1 should be rolling out this month. 5.1.1 is rumored to be coming some time in July. Both updates are said to improve memory management.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Haven't personally encountered any issues, but an update to Lollipop 5.1 should be rolling out this month. 5.1.1 is rumored to be coming some time in July. Both updates are said to improve memory management.


Even after paying down and back on, clearing the memory, I'm still using 75% of it. That just can't be right. Beck, even after clearing everything I still see the apps using ram.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The charger included with the phone charges fast. iirc it's adaptive, or something like that. I went from 12%-80% really really fast, I swear it must've been around less than forty minutes.


Yea samsung's version of the Qualcomm 2.0 quick charge or whatever. The odd thing to me is that I still only show it as 1amp and not 2 which the little port says it should be. I agree it works great and is very fast as it should be, but I cant compare it to a non adaptive fast charger easily. I guess the only way to compare would be to see how long it takes to go from like 20% to 100 (or read its estimated time to reach 100) and then do the exact same thing again with another charger, but Im not sure how accurate of a test method that is.

Basically I am trying to see how much slower the cheap car charger is and decide from there if I try an official one or other off-brand.

I will post some pics later tonight or tomorrow of the 3 apps showing the amperages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Yep, it has that adaptive speed charging "thingy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full charge from 15-20% for me is usually less than two hours.


Full charge from 0-100 should be 1 hour 18 minutes according to the second article TFL Replica posted, this is the fastest charging phone out right now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why not just buy a cheap adapter for the cig lighter in a car?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Trying to be efficient with it.
A cheap one is typically 1amp so it may only supply 500mA, the random one I tried claimed to be 2.1amp but only puts out 1amp max, while it seemed low, the stock charger is seeming to only put out 1A as well even though the phone will recognize it as fast charging.

Basically if I am going to take the time to charge in a car, i want it to get all the juice it can get and actually be worthwhile. This is even more important for those that stream music or have navigation up while driving, you need to be sure to have a net positive charge. If i go too cheap, id only be reducing how fast the phone discharges, but never actually charge it up for when i step out of the car.

Just trying to buy the best thing I can for around the same price, so many options out there make it hard to pick the right one especially when they don't perform as stated.

**Edit: here are the screenshots i took**


Spoiler: Stock Samsung Rapid Wall Charger











Spoiler: My Cheap Car Charger Quoted As 2.1A









That one that claims a max charge of like 1600 or 1800, I never actually seen the number go that high, its just been stable at the 1200 or whatever, so I am unsure where it got that max from. I ignore it.


----------



## Koehler

*Galaxy S6 is selling like crazy*

*Samsung's flagship sales*
Galaxy S6 = 305,000/day
Galaxy S5 = 124,000/day
Galaxy S4 = 241,000/day

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_exec_says_galaxy_s6_and_s6_edge_are_selling_well-news-12483.php
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2015/05/133_179896.html
Quote:


> *Samsung says S6 sales meet internal forecast*
> 
> A senior Samsung Electronics executive said Sunday that its Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge are selling well, refuting media reports that sales had fallen dramatically short of expectations.
> 
> "Sales of the S6 and S6 Edge are meeting our internal target. S6 sales will clearly be higher than those of the S5. Samsung will aggressively promote sales in our target markets," the executive said in a telephone interview, asking not to be identified.
> 
> A Samsung spokesman in Seoul refused to release any official information on sales; but the company is expected to unveil figures at its upcoming investor relations forum on June 3.
> 
> Such remarks come a few days after Samsung Electronics Corporate Affairs President Park Sang-jin told reporters that the firm has been seeing a steady increase of sales on international markets.
> 
> "You have to wait and see; however, the S6 and S6 Edge sales will be far higher than those of the S5" he said.
> 
> The two models were unveiled during the Mobile World Congress 2015 event at the beginning of March. Both models were made available for purchase in April.
> 
> Citing a report by CounterPoint Research, a research firm, eBEST Investment analyst Kim Hyun-yong said Samsung sold 6.1 million S6s and S6 Edges in April.
> 
> He added 305,000 S6s were being sold daily since the devices' availability ― better than the S5 and S4's 124,000 and 241,000 per day, respectively.
> 
> At a recent meeting with reporters, Samsung Electronics mobile chief Shin Jong-kyun said the company won't release its next Note series ― tentatively named Galaxy Note 5 ― earlier than expected. Samsung usually announces its new Note series at an annual IFA trade exhibition in Berlin, Germany.
> 
> Such a strong denial appears to be an attempt to boost sales of the S6 and S6 Edge series, according to officials.
> 
> Samsung Display, an affiliate of Samsung Electronics, is on track to boost output of curved panels for the S6 Edge to meet healthy demand for the Edge version, which costs more than the non-curved models.
> 
> "Samsung Electronics may report a healthier operating profit during the second quarter thanks to good sales of the S6 and S6 Edge products," Kim said.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Perfect!!! +rep... sad though this is the first time im gonna put a case on a galaxy since. ive owned a galaxy line phone since the s2 came out lol if anyone got anymore options keep em comin


Here are some more options.

1. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/black-titanium-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-tough-stand-case
2. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/titanium-black-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-tough-stand-case
3. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/tough-stand-case-navy-blue-green
4. http://www.incipio.com/cases/samsung-smartphone-cases/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/lightweight-wallet-corbin-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-case.html#


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here are some more options.
> 
> 1. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/black-titanium-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-tough-stand-case
> 2. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/titanium-black-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-tough-stand-case
> 3. http://www.case-mate.com/collections/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/products/tough-stand-case-navy-blue-green
> 4. http://www.incipio.com/cases/samsung-smartphone-cases/samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-cases/lightweight-wallet-corbin-samsung-galaxy-s6-edge-case.html#


Spigen are the best.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hello everyone!

I just saw this thread and wanted my S6 edge to join in ! Lol!

I have to say, bar non, this is the best phone I've had! The battery life that people have been giving it flak is actually pretty good when compared to my old phone the S4! I run between 3-5 hours of screen time playing games, browsing, etc. plus text and call for work and personal stuff and the phone battery ranges from 14 hours to 22 hours depending on how heavy I game! Lol!

Also great apps available on XDA to maximize the screen edge which I love! I'm able to launch all my apps straight from the edge now, which is great!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just saw this thread and wanted my S6 edge to join in ! Lol!
> 
> I have to say, bar non, this is the best phone I've had! The battery life that people have been giving it flak is actually pretty good when compared to my old phone the S4! I run between 3-5 hours of screen time playing games, browsing, etc. plus text and call for work and personal stuff and the phone battery ranges from 14 hours to 22 hours depending on how heavy I game! Lol!
> 
> Also great apps available on XDA to maximize the screen edge which I love! I'm able to launch all my apps straight from the edge now, which is great!


Could you please link me to the XDA thread/post that has resources for maximizing the edge's functionality? Thank you.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please link me to the XDA thread/post that has resources for maximizing the edge's functionality? Thank you.


Here it is!

It's Trailblazer101's Quicklaunch Feed - No root is required and anyone with an S6 Edge can use it!

Enjoy!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> It's Trailblazer101's Quicklaunch Feed - No root is required and anyone with an S6 Edge can use it!
> 
> Enjoy!


This is pretty awesome. Thanks a lot.

Although I do wish that I could utilize the app like People Edge. As in not just when the screen is turned off but also from an edge menu on the home screen.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

You can actually also utilize the people edge to receive notifications and messages. The same guy -
trailblazer101 has it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/development/6-10-edge-lighting-alwaysedge-mod-t3132348

He also made another very helpful edge screen mod, you can control your music being played here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/themes-apps/4-28-musicplayer-feed-galaxy-s6-edge-t3095371

Trailblazer101 continues to develop apps for the edge, we just need to be patient! You could send him a pm asking if he can do something about what you want in xda! He had a lot lined up for the edge!

Enjoy!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm just enjoying all the development work for the S6 Edge! It makes the phone that much more potent and powerful to use!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quick question for ya'll, possibly more Andrioid generic, but figured I'd go with S6 users anyway.

In your experience with the S6 and/or other past devices is it better/easier to download a certain video player that supports additional formats likes MKVs or use a PC to convert the file into MP4 or other supported format before transfering it to the phone?

I only recently started looking into this and cant seem to get the best answer, plus it doesnt help when there are a ton of video players out there, each having good and bad reviews. Just trying to save some time from personal trial and error.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Quick question for ya'll, possibly more Andrioid generic, but figured I'd go with S6 users anyway.
> 
> In your experience with the S6 and/or other past devices is it better/easier to download a certain video player that supports additional formats likes MKVs or use a PC to convert the file into MP4 or other supported format before transfering it to the phone?
> 
> I only recently started looking into this and cant seem to get the best answer, plus it doesnt help when there are a ton of video players out there, each having good and bad reviews. Just trying to save some time from personal trial and error.


In my experience the stock android player played anything i threw at it, and as far as converting its really just necessary if you are trying to save space or the player wont read the format at all


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

MX player has played everything I have thrown at it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> In my experience the stock android player played anything i threw at it, and as far as converting its really just necessary if you are trying to save space or the player wont read the format at all


I can try it first i suppose, but I read the supported video formats are only: "MP4 (MPEG4/H264), WMV, DivX, XviD, and H.264/AVC"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> MX player has played everything I have thrown at it.


Thanks, MX Player will be my first and hopefully only video download needed then.


----------



## hatlesschimp

MX Player is first app installed on any of my phones! Plays anything!!!

The battery life I'm not overly impressed with but I can live with it. The one thing that irritates me is the time it actually takes to charge. Coming from the S5 lightning charge times to the S6 snail charge is catching me out whereas I never used to get caught out. I loved being able to quickly jam my phone on for 20minutes and boost it back up but now it bearly makes a dint!

But overall I like the phone. I didnt want to upgrade but had to because I broke it.









Just got the Gear VR + Controller for my S6 and love it!

I've been playing dreadhalls and its been hard to stop playing it. Other games like VR Karts and Bandid Six are good examples of solid first gen VR games but they lack the replay-ability. Totally loving the pixel density!!! The controller is nothing special but does the job. Lots of potential here. I am a Gear.VR believer!!!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Are you using the adaptive fast charger for your S6?

You should be getting pretty damn quick charges and if its the right charger, your phone will also say "Fast charging" instead of just "charging."

Mine charges slower when i top it off at work with a portable wireless charger pack, but when using the wall charger its very quick.

I havent looked into VR in general at all, but I assume the Gear VR doesn't come with a screen and you have to put the phone into it to use that screen? Seems like it indeed would be pretty sweet for the resolution.
Perhaps I will have to look into that more as something to watch out for when black friday/cyber monday rolls around.


----------



## mr squishy

Normal S6 here. The first thing I'd like to say this that Sapphire Black is NOT black, it's actually Blue. Other than that this phone meets and exceeds all my expectations, going from a dumbphone to my first smartphone (although I have to get used to not having week-long battery life) This phone is simply amazing. I have it in an otterbox defender case, which is bulky, but still works perfectly with my wireless charger. I recommend everyone pick up a cheap wireless charger if just to try it, I have a powerbot one on top of my computer that I just plop my phone down on top of when I sit down to surf the web.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> MX Player is first app installed on any of my phones! Plays anything!!!
> 
> The battery life I'm not overly impressed with but I can live with it. The one thing that irritates me is the time it actually takes to charge. Coming from the S5 lightning charge times to the S6 snail charge is catching me out whereas I never used to get caught out. I loved being able to quickly jam my phone on for 20minutes and boost it back up but now it bearly makes a dint!
> 
> But overall I like the phone. I didnt want to upgrade but had to because I broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Gear VR + Controller for my S6 and love it!
> 
> I've been playing dreadhalls and its been hard to stop playing it. Other games like VR Karts and Bandid Six are good examples of solid first gen VR games but they lack the replay-ability. Totally loving the pixel density!!! The controller is nothing special but does the job. Lots of potential here. I am a Gear.VR believer!!!


Check if your charger has the "adaptive fast charger" printed on the side of it. If it doesn't, that would explain why you're experiencing slow charges. If it is, you should make sure to plug in the phone and not charge it using a Qi pad or equivalent, since the rapid charging doesn't work that way. If you are charging it, plugging the phone physically to the wire should take 30 minutes from 0 to 50% (more or less). It actually fully charges my phone from 0 to 100% in 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks for the help! I will check tonight.


----------



## mrtbahgs

@hatlesschimp & @Bitemarks and bloodstains

I tried MX player with just one movie today to see how it works and unless you need to tweak a bunch of settings, I was unable to get my sound to work. Video played fine, but it said AC3 and I forget the other audio type I had, maybe DTS, wasnt supported.

Do I need to re-rip to a specific phone supported format or somehow convert my current MKVs? I think I now recall MakeMKV having a section to select your output device to a phone or tablet so I suppose an extra step is involved, I was hoping my current movie library would just work on my phone too, I dont want to take the time to rerip everything that I might have a desire to watch on my phone.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I got a S6 flat the 920F i dont see any advantage on the 150€ plus for the edge, currently running 5.1.1 with a Material dark theme and i am loving the phone so far, much better than my old S4.

Material Design and Dark theme for the S6

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/themes-apps/wip-material-design-theme-s6e-t3108155


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I got a S6 flat the 920F i dont see any advantage on the 150€ plus for the edge, currently running 5.1.1 with a Material dark theme and i am loving the phone so far, much better than my old S4.
> 
> Material Design and Dark theme for the S6
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/themes-apps/wip-material-design-theme-s6e-t3108155


Thanks for the update on the material dark theme! I gave the guy a donation and asked that maybe in the future if he could do a dark blue material theme for the black (dark blue) variant of the S6 edge!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> @hatlesschimp & @Bitemarks and bloodstains
> 
> I tried MX player with just one movie today to see how it works and unless you need to tweak a bunch of settings, I was unable to get my sound to work. Video played fine, but it said AC3 and I forget the other audio type I had, maybe DTS, wasnt supported.
> 
> Do I need to re-rip to a specific phone supported format or somehow convert my current MKVs? I think I now recall MakeMKV having a section to select your output device to a phone or tablet so I suppose an extra step is involved, I was hoping my current movie library would just work on my phone too, I dont want to take the time to rerip everything that I might have a desire to watch on my phone.


at the top somewhere there is an icon that will allow you to switch codecs. Sorry I dont have my phone on me its in the other room and Im lazy lol. but just try the other codec. often when I get movies that are out of sync I switch codecs and it works perfect. I too get video that doesnt play audio as well. As I said best app on my phone.


----------



## mr squishy

My phone has unfortunately developed the blue/purple dot problem on the front camera. Im upset now, samsung shouldn't be using defective sensors!


----------



## kckyle

there is one thing that is stopping me from getting a galaxy, it lacks the silent/volume switch that i grow very accustom to. and the slow mode on the galaxy, does it shoot in 240fps like the iphone? or are they using like a duplicate frame technique?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> at the top somewhere there is an icon that will allow you to switch codecs. Sorry I dont have my phone on me its in the other room and Im lazy lol. but just try the other codec. often when I get movies that are out of sync I switch codecs and it works perfect. I too get video that doesnt play audio as well. As I said best app on my phone.


Hmm ok I will re-investigate later. The only audio button i recall is the one to switch which audio source you want in case you rip multiple versions like say, directors commentary, other languages, 5.1, stereo, etc. Thats where i tried my AC3 and DTS and both failed. Maybe i need to install a different MX player version or something too.
Or lastly, i just need to rip or convert the file to something else that is supported for phones.


----------



## pzyko80

pulled the trigger today 128gb pearl white they didnt have anymore colors at that capacity should be here Tuesday or Wednesday gonna be ordering the spigen case with kickstand that was recommended to me from this thread. I figured this can be my ipod replacement too lol my classic just broke... do you guys have any suggestions heads up warning about the edge?? if so please feel free im open to input


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> there is one thing that is stopping me from getting a galaxy, it lacks the silent/volume switch that i grow very accustom to. and the slow mode on the galaxy, does it shoot in 240fps like the iphone? or are they using like a duplicate frame technique?


I do not think that there is any flagship other than that of Apple's with a dedicated silent/vibrate/sound mode. But you can set Sound settings as the first quick setting in your notification panel for quick access to sound settings.

The camera shoots at a maximum of 120FPS. Having used both an iPhone 6 and an S6 edge, I found 240FPS slow-mo videos to be better. I don't know about the duplicate frame technique though. Go here for more details on the matter.

The S6/S6 edge is a pretty solid smartphone if you can put up with the battery not lasting too long.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hmm ok I will re-investigate later. The only audio button i recall is the one to switch which audio source you want in case you rip multiple versions like say, directors commentary, other languages, 5.1, stereo, etc. Thats where i tried my AC3 and DTS and both failed. Maybe i need to install a different MX player version or something too.
> Or lastly, i just need to rip or convert the file to something else that is supported for phones.


Ok just hade a look at my phone.

At the top left it says HW. Try switching to SW Decoder. Also noticed I had issues on my Samsung 10.5 tablet early in the year when I bought it. I had to download a special audio codec pack externally from some site. I think it had AIO in it. And it is in a zip. you dont need to unzip it to work.
LOL

here it is here
http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-restore-full-audio-codec-support-AC3-DTS-in-MX-Player-Androids-best-video-playback-app_id64435

Enjoy!!!

I thought I had downloaded a lot to my phone already and just checked it and I still had 101GB free LOL. Its so good not having to worry about transferring files backwards and forwards from each storage device.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I do not think that there is any flagship other than that of Apple's with a dedicated silent/vibrate/sound mode. But you can set Sound settings as the first quick setting in your notification panel for quick access to sound settings.
> 
> The camera shoots at a maximum of 120FPS. Having used both an iPhone 6 and an S6 edge, I found 240FPS slow-mo videos to be better. I don't know about the duplicate frame technique though. Go here for more details on the matter.
> 
> The S6/S6 edge is a pretty solid smartphone if you can put up with the battery not lasting too long.


Maybe I am not sure what you guys are referring to, but my S6 can go from Sound to Vibrate to Silence All modes, just click the sound icon in the notifications menu that you pull down and it cycles through. If you are trying to have complete control over those presets or something more indeepth, then I am unsure if that's possible, never cared to look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ok just hade a look at my phone.
> 
> At the top left it says HW. Try switching to SW Decoder. Also noticed I had issues on my Samsung 10.5 tablet early in the year when I bought it. I had to download a special audio codec pack externally from some site. I think it had AIO in it. And it is in a zip. you dont need to unzip it to work.
> LOL
> 
> here it is here
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-restore-full-audio-codec-support-AC3-DTS-in-MX-Player-Androids-best-video-playback-app_id64435
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> I thought I had downloaded a lot to my phone already and just checked it and I still had 101GB free LOL. Its so good not having to worry about transferring files backwards and forwards from each storage device.


Thanks I will give it a try and report back. I had a feeling an additional codec pack would be needed, but didnt really know where to start looking.


----------



## Skye12977

I ended up picking up one of these phones after I've been using a Moto G for about a year now.
With the promotions that were going on, I was able to get the phone 200$ off and 100$ off plan payments
Brother was able to get 200$ off his phone, 100$ off his payments then an additional 200$ off his payment for trading in his old Moto X.

Sadly waiting for my Case and Screen protector to come in before I start actually using this phone..


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Maybe I am not sure what you guys are referring to, but my S6 can go from Sound to Vibrate to Silence All modes, just click the sound icon in the notifications menu that you pull down and it cycles through. If you are trying to have complete control over those presets or something more indeepth, then I am unsure if that's possible, never cared to look.


Agreed that it's not really that hard to set the phone on mute, vibra or with sound. Actually you can even make it easier, try out Shush! It gives you the ability to set a time when the phone automatically reverts from silent or vibra, which means you only have to put it on silent or vibra and it comes back on with sound without human intervention.

It's a much better solution than having to turn back the phone to have sounds, which we all tend to forget once in awhile!









So the dedicated button to put it on mute, vibra or to have sound is moot in my opinion, if you use this app.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Thanks I will give it a try and report back. I had a feeling an additional codec pack would be needed, but didnt really know where to start looking.


The AIO zip thing made MX Player work perfectly, hopefully others find hatlesschimp's link save them from the struggle of no sound.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Maybe I am not sure what you guys are referring to, but my S6 can go from Sound to Vibrate to Silence All modes, just click the sound icon in the notifications menu that you pull down and it cycles through. If you are trying to have complete control over those presets or something more indeepth, then I am unsure if that's possible, never cared to look.
> Thanks I will give it a try and report back. I had a feeling an additional codec pack would be needed, but didnt really know where to start looking.


I worded it wrong. I mean that the dedicated switch on the iPhone that allows for toggling between slient/sound/vibrate modes without accessing the screen is absent in flagship Androids. I'm sure kckyle meant the same. My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The AIO zip thing made MX Player work perfectly, hopefully others find hatlesschimp's link save them from the struggle of no sound.


Not a problem mate!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's my S6 Edge with an ALU bumper (in black - I have a dark grey one incoming!) and using Nova Launcher. I use the gesture options to pull up all I need in Nova. I swipe up to bring up app drawer, double tap to bring up droop to contact anyone and almost any social app in my phone and pinch in to toggle my dock for my favorite apps. I also have other things set-up but that's the most common I use.





If people are wondering how I contact someone (with my current interface) and what is DRUPE, check it out in the link below, it makes messaging, calling and even contacting someone through social media apps so much simpler and definitely lessens strokes/swipes to get to send a message or contact someone.









Check it out ---> *HERE*

I think, one of the best apps for this year out there!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just tried some 360 and 180 POV videos with the Gear VR / S6 and its amazing! Highly recommended!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Just tried some 360 and 180 POV videos with the Gear VR / S6 and its amazing! Highly recommended!


Can you upload the video to YT and share the link for people to see how it looks like? Maybe a download link to see actual footage better than the compressed videos from YT?


----------



## lacrossewacker

What are peoples' thoughts on the gold variant?

Is it TOO flashy? Looks pretty cool, just maybe a bit gaudy 8 months from now.

Kinda leaning between that or the White variant

EDIT: Does anybody know if the gold is extra susceptible to fingerprints?


----------



## pzyko80

get the white i went to the store and actually looked at the gold in person imho its really nothin to write home about


----------



## mrtbahgs

I was on the fence with the gold because in some stores or in certain light it looks more like chrome to me and I thought that was really nice, but when it looks truly gold it comes across too feminine to me. If they actually made it more chrome I probably would have gotten that, but I went with white as well since I was coming from 6 years with a black phone.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> get the white *i went to the store* and actually looked at the gold in person imho its really nothin to write home about


yeah that's the main thing I need to do. I'm just sitting here at work looking at the online ATT store veryyyyyy impatiently


----------



## pzyko80

i ended up with the black cause my local tmo store didnt have the white or the blue in the 64 gb variant i love the phone but coming from the note 3 for 2 years it feels pretty small in my hands


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> i ended up with the black cause my local tmo store didnt have the white or the blue in the 64 gb variant i love the phone but coming from the note 3 for 2 years it feels pretty small in my hands


I was debating going with the S6 or waiting for the next Note. I just can't imagine having the note in my pocket at all times though. My commute is already unconformable enough taking the metro to and from Washington DC - the last thing I want is something else to be intrusive.

Maybe it's less of an issue than I'd expect though...


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I was debating going with the S6 or waiting for the next Note. I just can't imagine having the note in my pocket at all times though. My commute is already unconformable enough taking the metro to and from Washington DC - the last thing I want is something else to be intrusive.
> 
> Maybe it's less of an issue than I'd expect though...


well ill tell you this much..my note required a dedicated pocket and didnt even wiggle lol the s6 can share a pocket hehe


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Finally set it up! May I join the club and join the Dark Side? I don't miss my old LG G3 one bit! Rick's ROM OE2 v1.5, 3Minit battery mod, and Wicked One SE v3.0 Sprint S6 Edge theme (works on non-edge too)







. <----The theme needs to be flashed with FlashFire over the Urban theme from the Theme Store.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally set it up! May I join the club and join the Dark Side? I don't miss my old LG G3 one bit! Rick's ROM OE2 v1.5, 3Minit battery mod, and Wicked One SE v3.0 Sprint S6 Edge theme (works on non-edge too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . <----The theme needs to be flashed with FlashFire over the Urban theme from the Theme Store.


I miss having the 5.0.2 firmware! I mistakenly updated to 5.1.1 now I can't get root access without tripping knox!

Also for everyone out there on a S6 edge, for me at least it seems the 5.0.2 firmware is more responsive than 5.1.1 (plus the memory bug is still not solved) so don't upgrade just yet!


----------



## faction87

hey guys, I got a iphone 4s 16gb from a long time ago and its still in great condition. Its with verizion. I really wanna get this new Galaxy S6 , Whats best way to go bout getting one? Like trade in through verizion ? or sell it on craigslist or somthing?

also how much would it cost? ive had a plan with them for aloongg time. me and my bro and dad.
thanks


----------



## KSIMP88

I recently purchased the S6. Should I take the OTA update? I currently have this:



I haven't decided if I should root or anything. Considering it, an going cyanogenmod


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I recently purchased the S6. Should I take the OTA update? I currently have this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I should root or anything. Considering it, an going cyanogenmod


I think the updates depend on the carrier, mine through Verizon is still 5.0.2 I believe and I just added a small update recently. i was able to click like a "Learn More" to see what was being installed and saw it was minor. The 5.1.1 that came out for a few carriers I believe has some more major changes, some of which should be better or added features and others that may change something you'd rather not, it depends on the user. Not sure when Verizon will push 5.1.1, but I hadn't seen news on it yet.

I'd suggest seeing whats updating and research if it will bother you at all, I'd think the majority will be beneficial or no noticeable effect to you and overall worthwhile.
Be sure to have done a backup before the update to be safe.


----------



## KSIMP88

Just curious about effects on rooting


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Just curious about effects on rooting


Rooting basically gives you more admin access to your phone allowing you to make more changes to the phones os might trip ur knox counter and void warranty


----------



## KSIMP88

Yes, I know. Let me be more clear.

Will taking the OTA make obtaining root difficult?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Yes, I know. Let me be more clear.
> 
> Will taking the OTA make obtaining root difficult?


Unsure, but it looks like it is possible according to this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544042/samsung-galaxy-s6-official-thread/220_20#post_24165243

I would again advise you look into what the update is, maybe it is just a small fix to one thing and not change your version or anything like mine did. If it ends up being a bigger update like 5.1.1, then it seems it may cause more problems to rooting, but then again it might just take time for someone to fix the rooting and get it working fine again.
I've never rooted to know, but thats how I understand it.


----------



## faction87

anybody got response to my post"?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> anybody got response to my post"?


Between trading it in and Craigslist, I personally would choose to trade it in. It's less of a hassle and you don't have to worry about getting punked by a buyer. I had a friend who sold an item and buyer claimed it was broken (when it wasn't) and long story short, it was a hassle. I've also had a cousin trade in a phone via verizon and they gave him a good deal. He then used the amount towards the purchase of his new phone. Nice and clean!









As for the price, on a 2 year plan the S6 is $199 and the S6 Edge is $299. Though you could get the Verizon Edge package for a monthly of $24.99 or $29.16 for the S6 and S6 Edge respectively. Check out Verizon's webpage and you'll see more info dude!

EDIT: You also mentioned that you've been with Verizon for awhile, don't they have a loyalty program? Try giving them a call and see what they have for you! Also check out the trade in offer for $300 bucks that they have (this is what my cousin used), it's right on their smartphone home page *HERE*.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Yes, I know. Let me be more clear.
> 
> Will taking the OTA make obtaining root difficult?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Unsure, but it looks like it is possible according to this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544042/samsung-galaxy-s6-official-thread/220_20#post_24165243
> 
> I would again advise you look into what the update is, maybe it is just a small fix to one thing and not change your version or anything like mine did. If it ends up being a bigger update like 5.1.1, then it seems it may cause more problems to rooting, but then again it might just take time for someone to fix the rooting and get it working fine again.
> I've never rooted to know, but thats how I understand it.


You can definitely still root, but it would entail tripping knox. You can use Chainfire's tool which I trust to root your phone. I think you can also use pingpong root and a few other options. Off the top of my head those are the first two I could think of.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You can definitely still root, but it would entail tripping knox. You can use Chainfire's tool which I trust to root your phone. I think you can also use pingpong root and a few other options. Off the top of my head those are the first two I could think of.


What the hell is pingpong root?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> What the hell is pingpong root?


I said the exact same thing when I first heard of it! It's actually an app based root utility so you dont have to use odin to root. It was awesome for 5.0.2 S6 / Edge. You side load it, run the .apk and viola your rooted without tripping knox! That was before I made the stupid mistake of upgrading via OTA to 5.1.1!









Go to XDA forums and do a search there, heck even if you do a google search it will lead you there!









EDIT: I think I found a way to sideload a 5.1.1 that allows downgrading to 5.0.2, I'll do that and report back here if I brick my phone or do it successfully!


----------



## faction87

thanks! that made me really wanna go get it today, Ill jus do the trade in with my iphone then sell the LifeProof Case, Fisheye Lens and Tripod Mount Sep.
goin to check them out soon.


----------



## faction87

wow, amazing phone compared to my slow cheap bad iphone 4s lol... I got it for under $200 with case, extra battery , charger , ect. pretty stoked plus ima sell the iphone on craigslist with case and lens.
what do the 16gb version go for now days?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> wow, amazing phone compared to my slow cheap bad iphone 4s lol... I got it for under $200 with case, extra battery , charger , ect. pretty stoked plus ima sell the iphone on craigslist with case and lens.
> what do the 16gb version go for now days?


Congrats and hope you enjoy your S6!

If you're looking to sell your iphone 4s maybe look into doing something like this -> ECO CELL

It helps out the environment and you can either make money or donate to help out!


----------



## faction87

friend offered to buy it for my $130 offering price so I guess thats good deal.


----------



## ahnafakeef

1. Is there a better camera app for the S6 edge than the default one?
2. How can I disable the 'Beauty" filter when using the front camera? It seems to remain active even when the 'Beauty' value is set to 0.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1. Is there a better camera app for the S6 edge than the default one?
> 2. How can I disable the 'Beauty" filter when using the front camera? It seems to remain active even when the 'Beauty' value is set to 0.


just got my S6. The gf and I we're playing with it and took a selfie. The first thing she noticed was "wow look out clean my skin looks"

I suppose that has something to do with that beauty filter you're talking about


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just got my S6. The gf and I we're playing with it and took a selfie. The first thing she noticed was "wow look out clean my skin looks"
> 
> I suppose that has something to do with that beauty filter you're talking about


That is exactly what I am talking about. When it works well, it's fine. But more times than not, it affects non-human parts (like clothing) and that's when it all goes bad.

Any advice as to how I can disable it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> i ended up with the black cause my local tmo store didnt have the white or the blue in the 64 gb variant i love the phone but coming from the note 3 for 2 years it feels pretty small in my hands


I got white, would've loved blue though


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just got my S6. The gf and I we're playing with it and took a selfie. The first thing she noticed was "wow look out clean my skin looks"
> 
> I suppose that has something to do with that beauty filter you're talking about


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That is exactly what I am talking about. When it works well, it's fine. But more times than not, it affects non-human parts (like clothing) and that's when it all goes bad.
> 
> Any advice as to how I can disable it will be highly appreciated.


Try Camera Zoom FX, Camera 360 and Camera FV-5!









I know there's also a way to just change preferences on the phone internally but you have to be rooted.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just dropping a line in here.

Today was my first real day back to my daily grind with this S6.

Such a beautiful phone. (Gold)

Feels great and the screen is beautiful....helps being surrounded in a gold finish.

Speedy and a terrific camera.

An absolute upgrade over my SG4.

Seriously, this gold model is just great


----------



## DeathAngel74

My phone died after taking the OF1 Verizon update, because I did not pay attention when the notification popped up. Warranty replacement will be here tomorrow


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My phone died after taking the OF1 Verizon update, *because I did not pay attention when the notification popped up.* Warranty replacement will be here tomorrow


What could it possibly have asked??


----------



## DeathAngel74

*"Do you want to download and install new sotware update?"* I was at work, thought I pressed cancel and selected install later, instead. So sometime last night while I was asleep, the update installed, crashed after rebooting the phone. When I woke up the phone was boot looping the Samsung logo. Clearing the cache in recovery and factory reset have no positive effects.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am wondering if I have a phone issue now or a network issue.

The short version is that if I am in a video call with someone and then we click to turn off the camera and in a sense go back to a regular voice call, it kind of errors saying it cant do that or something and then about a minute later the call disconnects by itself.

I never had a problem with this before (a month or so back) so I am thinking it was an update issue, but I only had one small update pushed through that I don't believe had anything to do with these areas. I guess I will check with my carrier, but doubt they are technical enough to know anything.

On a positive note, I fell in love with a new app I recently installed.
I was considering buying a wireless keyboard with trackpad to control my PC that streams to my TV, but wasn't happy with the $30-$70 price tags.
I decided to see if my phone could do the same thing even on a super basic level and sure enough there are a few options out there.
I ended up going with "Unified Remote" and am very happy with it. There is a paid version to unlock more things, but I think I am fine with the free offering since I can control my mouse and use a keyboard flawlessly.
I would easily recommend this app. You do need to install a server program on your PC for it to work, but everything was fast and easy.

I am curious if anyone else uses this app and especially if they paid for the full version to hear some input on that. Also if you use something else and are also happy, which do you use?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I am wondering if I have a phone issue now or a network issue.
> 
> The short version is that if I am in a video call with someone and then we click to turn off the camera and in a sense go back to a regular voice call, it kind of errors saying it cant do that or something and then about a minute later the call disconnects by itself.
> 
> I never had a problem with this before (a month or so back) so I am thinking it was an update issue, but I only had one small update pushed through that I don't believe had anything to do with these areas. I guess I will check with my carrier, but doubt they are technical enough to know anything.
> 
> On a positive note, I fell in love with a new app I recently installed.
> I was considering buying a wireless keyboard with trackpad to control my PC that streams to my TV, but wasn't happy with the $30-$70 price tags.
> I decided to see if my phone could do the same thing even on a super basic level and sure enough there are a few options out there.
> I ended up going with *"Unified Remote"* and am very happy with it. There is a paid version to unlock more things, but I think I am fine with the free offering since I can control my mouse and use a keyboard flawlessly.
> I would easily recommend this app. You do need to install a server program on your PC for it to work, but everything was fast and easy.
> 
> I am curious if anyone else uses this app and especially if they paid for the full version to hear some input on that. Also if you use something else and are also happy, which do you use?


That's seems to be a good option to replace the peel remote I use. I actually uninstalled peel because even when you greenify it, it wakes up all the time and just connects on it's own. How does this app fair? When you kill the process, does it start up on it's own or does it stay "off"? How is it with battery consumption? Negligible I hope?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> That's seems to be a good option to replace the peel remote I use. I actually uninstalled peel because even when you greenify it, it wakes up all the time and just connects on it's own. How does this app fair? When you kill the process, does it start up on it's own or does it stay "off"? How is it with battery consumption? Negligible I hope?


I've only used it for a few days now, but yes it seems to be a full start and stop by the user. I don't know if it can control the tv itself though.
Battery life should be low, but I always fully close it right after my short use and reopen as needed since it's instant.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I've only used it for a few days now, but yes it seems to be a full start and stop by the user. I don't know if it can control the tv itself though.
> Battery life should be low, but I always fully close it right after my short use and reopen as needed since it's instant.


The paid version has IR actions, so I'm assuming it can work for IR remotes. I'm sure there's a way around it.

Good to hear that it does not affect your battery. I'll probably run my own tests to see, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Arv3n

I have owned this phone for a couple of months now and it really is an excellent device. Here are a few things I have noticed:

1. The quick charge feature works well. This is a good thing, because the battery life of this phone is not too great.
2. Fingerprint scanner works well. Much better than the Galaxy Tab S.
3. I am running the latest version of Android (5.1.1). Samsung seems to be doing well at keeping this device updated.
4. Camera is excellent compared to the HTC One M8 camera.
5. No real issues with lag, even with reported ram management issues.

The biggest annoyance is probably the battery life. I was expecting better.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My phone died after taking the OF1 Verizon update, because I did not pay attention when the notification popped up. Warranty replacement will be here tomorrow


Wish I could get a new one, I love my white one, but I would love the blue more


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Wish I could get a new one, I love my white one, but I would love the blue more


I feel for you man, I looked at all 3 colors (actual units and not demo units) before deciding, and the black/blue looked the best IMHO. The new green color is nice as well, wish it was darker green though.

I might end up getting the S6 edge + (5.5 inch screen) when it comes out and give this to the missus!









The only way I pass on it is if it runs on a snapdragon 808 or 810.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I feel for you man, I looked at all 3 colors (actual units and not demo units) before deciding, and the black/blue looked the best IMHO. The new green color is nice as well, wish it was darker green though.
> 
> I might end up getting the S6 edge + (5.5 inch screen) when it comes out and give this to the missus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I pass on it is if it runs on a snapdragon 808 or 810.


Dark forest green would be nice


----------



## DeathAngel74

warranty swap will be blue sapphire tomorrow by 8pm. will report back if its rootable


----------



## mrtbahgs

The emerald green still isnt available in the US is it?

I really wanted that color and would have been the only reason I got an Edge since it wasnt offered on the regular S6, but I thought they werent releasing it to the US or at best it would be many months away.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The emerald green still isnt available in the US is it?
> 
> I really wanted that color and would have been the only reason I got an Edge since it wasnt offered on the regular S6, but I thought they werent releasing it to the US or at best it would be many months away.


So far i havent seen it offered on att or tmo here in the us only colors offered so far is the white black or the tmo special edition gold


----------



## Erick

How to update to the lastest version of android??


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> How to update to the lastest version of android??


It should be based on your carrier, but Settings -> System Updates


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> How to update to the lastest version of android??


Without needing to dig into the settings menu, you can just fire up your settings and click *search* at the top right. Search for "updates" and you'll see "Software Update"

From there, just click "check for updates"


----------



## DeathAngel74

Unless you're on Verizon and the latest update is OF1(root killing OTA/pingpongroot exploit was patched). If you are fortunate enough to have an s6 on Verizon and have OC3 or OE2, do yourself a favor and please DO NOT UPDATE YOUR PHONE TO OF1. Unless you don't care about root, of course... ok /rant over


----------



## Jhames23

It is indeed an amazing phone. Does its battery last longer that of Note 4?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhames23*
> 
> It is indeed an amazing phone. Does its battery last longer that of Note 4?


It can't beat the note 4 due to the sheer size of it's battery, though the phone can last, it depends on your usage.

Take me for example, I use the phone with a mix of things, I play games for about 2 hours with a total screen time of about 3 hours (browsing) or so, make calls for 1 hour or so and do a lot of sms daily and my battery lasts between 17 to 19 hours. I'm on the latest 5.1.1.

I have the following always activated - mobile data, sound, power saving, sync, screen rotation, smart stay, screen edge. I currently also have 2 email accounts (personal and business) running in the background via gmail and the stock email app.

If you are a heavy gamer though and you play a ton of games, the phone will last between 4 to 5 hours on pure gaming. I tried playing Minecraft PE and it lasted almost 4.5 hours, I played League of Angels and that hit 5 hours before I ran out of juice.

By the way I'm running stock with only greenify to help with putting things to sleep in the background.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Last night my S6 decided to break on me, less than 3 months old.

The speaker randomly like hissed and then all of a sudden I no longer get any sound and the mic also stopped working (tried a voice command).

Restarting the phone helped for the initial few minutes, then it went bad again... seems odd it would work fine for a short while.

Restarted a few other times and probably on the 4th attempt it wouldn't boot, went into a full black screen with a blue pulsing LED and just sat there.
I finally found how to hard power cycle the phone to get it to boot and perhaps miss hit a key in there as well because it also reset the phone to stock, but at least I got it booted to text people and inform them I cant talk.

Over night it went back to the black screen at some point and this morning I hard power cycled again, was able to make one quick phone call to someone and then later after driving to work I checked it and sure enough back to no sound or mic working.

Obviously I will be asking for a replacement and hope it doesn't take them multiple days to get me one, but my biggest worry is how much effort it is going to take to request a truly new phone and not some refurb since it was so new and isn't cheap.

Most of my stuff should be backed up and hopefully restores to the new device, but I will still be losing a chunk of things including my time to fix it.

Anyone experienced the same or know of others who have? My 3 minutes on google last night showed I am not the first.

My suggestion is for everyone to screenshot their home screens and apps layout so you know where everything is and what all is installed in case the same happens to you. If I had that, it would save me a good chunk of time trying to get things back to how I liked it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

A lot of info at xda.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like the policy is, after 14 days I only get a "Certified Like New" which is likely someone who changed their mind on the color or device, but it should (and better) look flawless.

I still thank that's pretty sad given that it wasn't even 3 months old, but at least I got it out of the way and it should be overnighted to my work so I can get it setup over lunch.

Now I get to try and restore everything and hope the new one doesn't break as well.


----------



## MerkageTurk

what is the difference between 925i and 9250

I am from UK, but i just ordered the 925i


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Looks like the policy is, after 14 days I only get a "Certified Like New" which is likely someone who changed their mind on the color or device, but it should (and better) look flawless.
> 
> I still thank that's pretty sad given that it wasn't even 3 months old, but at least I got it out of the way and it should be overnighted to my work so I can get it setup over lunch.
> 
> Now I get to try and restore everything and hope the new one doesn't break as well.


They look fine and work as intended. My only gripe was Samsung/Verizon flashing them to the latest firmware, before sending them to us. The update patches the exploit making rooting possible. My phone died after 35 days. I received 3 warranty replacements, all with the OF1 update







. I ended up sacrificing $177.99+tax to have the ability to root my phone again.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> They look fine and work as intended. My only gripe was Samsung/Verizon flashing them to the latest firmware, before sending them to us. The update patches the exploit making rooting possible. My phone died after 35 days. I received 3 warranty replacements, all with the OF1 update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ended up sacrificing $177.99+tax to have the ability to root my phone again.


Whoa thats crazy. What issues did you have that needed a replacement?

Did you have 3 issues or just kept asking for a different device hoping to get one you can root?

What did the $178 cover? Doesn't sound like the price of just buying a replacement, just to request a specific version or something?

(Sorry for all the questions lol, just interested since I am stuck going through this)

I've never rooted or known anyone who has to really see what all it can do to be worthwhile. I suppose I am happy with normal firmware, just need a working phone so whatever version they send is ok with me.

Glad to hear they look fine and all, that was my biggest worry, having to hassle them for perfection.


----------



## DeathAngel74

First of all, I took the update that killed root by mistake...Half-asleep and not paying attention after a long day at work.
I kept hoping for a replacement without the update. I had three, lol. The original, my wife got for me on Father's Day, that died and 2 warranty replacements, lol. Verizon told me to take one of the replacements into the retail store to trade it in towards a brand new device. So $400 trade-in + $20 bill credit - $599.99(full retail) = $179.99 + tax for a brand new phone that I can root again.
I root mainly to get rid of the carrier bloatware and the ability to flash custom themes or other flashable apps.








nothing fancy though, lol.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Oh wow lol, yea i recall seeing that picture earlier and just assumed it was 3 peoples phones, didn't realize they were all for your line.

Were you not required to mail back the bad ones? I thought they charge you retail price if you don't return the defective phone, one to prove it was indeed bad, and secondly to try and refurb and recoup some money on their end.

Was the original phone's death related to the root at all? And how do you manage to kill 2 others or get unlucky replacements that also fail?
I am surprised they made you pay at all after going through all that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The one on the left in the screenshot is the one I paid for. The other 2 I sent back to Verizon via UPS. The original died during the update process, became corrupt and was unable to boot to the homescreen. The 2 others were unlucky replacements.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Ya see thats my worry, a replacement thats supposed to work just fine, but then dies as well, especially if it ends up dieing just outside the warranty period.

I'll just have to hope the incoming phone treats me well for at least 2 years, but I wouldn't be too surprised if I get stuck with a similar hassling process of multiple bad phones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ya see thats my worry, a replacement thats supposed to work just fine, but then dies as well, especially if it ends up dieing just outside the warranty period.
> 
> I'll just have to hope the incoming phone treats me well for at least 2 years, but I wouldn't be too surprised if I get stuck with a similar hassling process of multiple bad phones.


It's not the phones that are bad, it's the update that is corrupting the phones. Verizon needs to do a better QA when they push out updates.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Odin doesn't help either...once you take of1, you cant downgrade back to oc3 or oe2.... I could have odin'd back to OF1 Stock ROM only.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> It's not the phones that are bad, it's the update that is corrupting the phones. Verizon needs to do a better QA when they push out updates.


Would it possibly be the update for me too if mine worked fine for at least a week since the last update and then randomly stopped having speakers and mic work?
Although now I cant even boot into the phone anymore, I have tried almost every combination of restart too with the 4 buttons, just a black screen with a blue LED.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Would it possibly be the update for me too if mine worked fine for at least a week since the last update and then randomly stopped having speakers and mic work?
> Although now I cant even boot into the phone anymore, I have tried almost every combination of restart too with the 4 buttons, just a black screen with a blue LED.


If nothing really bad happened to your phone (like dropping it or dunking it in water, etc.) and the only variable is the software upgrade then your provider should replace your handset. You should try and file a ticket and have your phone replaced. My carrier has a "replace your phone for any reason warranty" (yes it's not often carrier's offer this) that I included in my package for instances such as these and any unfortunate accident that phone may experience. I hope you have something close or similar?


----------



## DeathAngel74

what carrier and baseband version mrtbahgs????? power+home+up to get recovery menu> clear cache>factory data reset. If nothing else odin might get you back up and running. Verizon offers Total Mobile Protection as well. Free replacements and $150 deductible for damaged screen or outside of 1 year warranty period
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/general/stock-firmware-official-stock-firmware-t3086387


----------



## mrtbahgs

Verizon and I think it was the OF1 deal.

I have tried Power+home+up but never get anything period.
Power+home+down gets some custom OS menu that i cancel and then the boot fails (sits at black screen with blue led)
Power+home+up+down or Power+up+down I have tried a factory reset, a reboot and safe mode, all again boot fail.
The other of the 2 listed just above I think only gets me to a hard reset which again is boot fail now.

One of them also at least let me do a full power down.

No worries trying to get any further now, the replacement is being overnighted, I was just hoping to make 1 phone call tonight, but it wont happen. (The one time in years i would actually need a landline)

Also I am not interested in insurance or protection, I did it with a previous phone I had forever and it ended up not being worth the cost for so long, I take good care of my stuff so it should last 2+ years that I plan to use it as long as the hardware/software works correctly.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If nothing really bad happened to your phone (like dropping it or dunking it in water, etc.) and the only variable is the software upgrade then your provider should replace your handset. You should try and file a ticket and have your phone replaced. My carrier has a "replace your phone for any reason warranty" (yes it's not often carrier's offer this) that I included in my package for instances such as these and any unfortunate accident that phone may experience. I hope you have something close or similar?


I somehow overlooked your post.

Yea if i wasn't clear early on, it is in the process of being replaced with a "certified like new" device (aka refurbished) for no cost to me since it was only 2.5 months old. I was hoping to get a truly new phone since its so new and rather expensive, but I didnt want to spend hours on the phone trying to get approved when their policy is after 14 days its for a like new phone only.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the only option for a "new" phone is to do what I did. trade in the warranty replacement for $400 and pay the difference from full retail. I hope you have better luck than I did with your warranty replacement and it lasts for 2+ years.


----------



## Ragsters

My daughter dropped my S6 and now there is a crack on my screen. Are the screens replaceable? Anyone know where I could do that?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> My daughter dropped my S6 and now there is a crack on my screen. Are the screens replaceable? Anyone know where I could do that?


Doesn't appear to be the case really.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Dmobile&field-keywords=galaxy+s6+screen+replacement


----------



## mrtbahgs

Forgot to chime in about this yesterday, but I did get my replacement S6 in and finally got things back to probably 98% of what it was.

I have no intention to root the phone, but am still wondering/worried if I should update the phone to the newest Verizon release which I think is still part of 5.0.2 and not 5.1.1 yet.
I currently have a baseband of G920VVRU1AOE2.

Would I be better to wait until Verizon releases a 5.1.1 update or am I still ok to do whatever is available now?
I wasn't sure if its the update process in general that people have experienced issues with, or if its the particular update being pushed through.


----------



## DeathAngel74

What I tell my customers is "Unless you are having issues with your device, there is no need to take the OTA update." OF1 patched the rooting exploit and addressed a roaming issue in Puerto Rico.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea i typically agree with that mindset, but I hate that the reminder to update pops up constantly and I dont see a way to postpone, just set a time to actually push the update.

I'll probably get annoyed and let it go through by the weekend.


----------



## DeathAngel74

there is a simple solution, lol..... pingpongroot, root explorer and delete root/system/app/sdm.apk, reboot. but I know you are not interested in rooting...


----------



## mrtbahgs

Ah lol that makes sense, the way to prevent the update popup is to root and if you update you can no longer root... so you must pick your side for the battle.

Thanks for the info


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, the lesser of 2 evils....


----------



## faction87

question, why does my s6 keep restarting its self??


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> question, why does my s6 keep restarting its self??


Did you get an OTA or did you update your phone?


----------



## faction87

OTA? yeah i updated it few days ago i think


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> OTA? yeah i updated it few days ago i think


That's the most probable reason why you're having the boot loop issue. Who's you're carrier? Give them a call and tell them what happened, they should be able to replace that for the crap OTA they sent out (A lot of carriers don't test enough before sending OTAs out)!

EDIT: You could actually fix this your self if you're so inclined to. The replacement is the easy way out though!


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


I'm excited for this because the new software will trickle down to our S6 as well!


----------



## DADDYDC650

S6 and S6 Edge sucks. I have both in my household and we have issues from bad signal, bad battery life, freezing, restarts and lagging. Here's hoping the Note 5 won't give me the same problems.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Note 5 might be ok. S6 edge + is more like note 5 edge, lol


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> S6 and S6 Edge sucks. I have both in my household and we have issues from bad signal, bad battery life, freezing, restarts and lagging. Here's hoping the Note 5 won't give me the same problems.


I don't know about bad signal but I get better reception than what I had with my S4. What firmware do the phones have? majority of the time you're provider is the cause for the issue with the firmware they have on the phones.

As for battery life, I'm able to game to 3-4 hours and call and text and my phone has between 15-17 hours of battery life.

As for freezing, restarts and lagging, that's all firmware related as well. I feel bad for US owners, your providers send out crappy firmware and add bloatware to your phones that it kills the user experience.

Here's a few screenshots of my battery life:


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like Verizon finally pushed out 5.1.1.
Do carriers pick and choose aspects of it so it wont be exactly like reviews and articles that have been out for some time, or is it closer to an all or nothing deal?

I guess basically wondering if all/most features and major changes that have been written about will make it into Verizon's version as well.

I will likely try the update this evening.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yesterday was launch day at work for the note 5 and s6 edge+. If you like to root, you'll be SOL. Knox will shut down your phone once you root it. Resulting in a bootloop and a black screen that says the phone is rooted. This is only for the Verizon and AT&T variants.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Get my replacement s6 tomorrow, free overnight mail from T-Mobile.
This one has had some technical issues, double texts (incoming and outgoing), weird battery life/charging times, refusal to tether (yes I pay for it), signal getting weaker and weaker, issues with Wi-Fi (even when in the same room as the router), and some others.
But still impressed with the phone overall.
Most of the issues cropped up slowly over a three month period.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I feel like it is worse since 5.1.1, but my phone is showing a strong use of Cell Standby battery drain I believe only when connected to wifi. I know this is a problem brought up on plenty of websites and unsure if an official fix is in the works or not, but just trying to see if any DIY fixes have worked for you all.

The odd part still is that I think its worse since 5.1.1 and others I believe have said 5.1.1 fixed their issues. I also may have it due to the refurb phone I was forced to get, don't believe I had it much or at all on my original S6 that died.

One main fix I have read was to clear cache on the phone, but unless I am mistaken, wouldn't that only be a temporary fix? In say 5 days I assume it would come back and I don't want to keep wiping cache weekly, that is uncalled for.

I do have HD voice or whatever it was turned on, have always done that since day one, which is another suggested piece to do, but it doesn't fix the problem alone.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The fix is to disable advanced calling, reboot to recovery, clear cache, reboot. Then re-enable advanced calling, power cycle the phone.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Rubbish phone

Just ordered one for my father's birthday, arrived and my dad did not like it one bit. Bought him a 5s gold 64gb loves it


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Rubbish phone
> 
> Just ordered one for my father's birthday, arrived and my dad did not like it one bit. Bought him a 5s gold 64gb loves it


The phone is rubbish cause your father didn't like it? :/


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The fix is to disable advanced calling, reboot to recovery, clear cache, reboot. Then re-enable advanced calling, power cycle the phone.


Ok yea thats a perfect summary of what I've seen.

Is that truly a permanent fix though, or just for a few days?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not sure, i tried it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mrtbahgs

One last thing regarding the clear cache.

is that where saved game info is located? Any app settings or other info saved in cache too?

Basically what would I be deleting?

Perhaps I'd rather not clear it out or first try and find a way to back certain things up. I'd prefer to not lose 20%+ of battery due to cell standby, but I also dont want to lose game saves and other data that I dont believe is normally backed up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i don't know what/if files or apps clearing the cache and dalvik cache actually does [email protected]


----------



## MerkageTurk

My father did not like it, I did not like it and I have a note 3.

The device seems to be glitchy and performance not great, along with limited features compared to my note 3


----------



## cutty1998

I just upgraded from my trusty Galaxy S4 to a S6 Active,and I am absolutely blown away by the power ,and even more so,the screen! The resolution is so much sharper, and the colors 10X more vibrant than on my S4(when watching HDTV). There are some things that annoy me like the physical buttons vs. the touch ,but I'll get used to it. I'm getting a screen protector right away,as I have really bad luck with screens.


----------



## mrtbahgs

So i still didnt want to clear cache yet since I havent found if it risks losing game saves, but i decided to try just disabling advanced calling, restart, and re-enable advanced calling.

Cell standby is now my #2 battery user and I now have Android System as my #1 typically at a high percentage compared to the rest.
Is this also potentially a problem?
I dont recall that being high on the list, but I could just be completely wrong... I was expecting screen, calls, google services, email, etc being on there for the main users.
I can see DeathAngel74 has it as the top, but I still dont feel confident with it so just want to confirm.

Currently I am 65% battery with 13% Android system, 6% cell standby, 4% screen, 3% google services, 2% Android OS, and 1% google App.

At least cell standby is lower and not at like 25% of whatever it used to be around this time, but still not perfect.

I am wondering if I should speak with Verizon regarding the replacement phone they gave me and see if I need to try another.


----------



## kckyle

got a little present for myself


----------



## cutty1998

Can't believe how powerful this S6 Active is.


----------



## KSIMP88

That benchmark compares your phone to much older and much slower devices. Decieving benchmark. For example, the Galaxy Tab 4 is out, the Nexus S is on that list, and the One X was in 2012....


----------



## 2010rig

I just installed an S6 edge with Note 5 apps on my Note 3, and the phone feels snappier!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> That benchmark compares your phone to much older and much slower devices. Deceiving benchmark. For example, the Galaxy Tab 4 is out, the Nexus S is on that list, and the One X was in 2012....


Your right.I have no idea why they use such older devices to compare it to ,nevertheless this exynos crushes just about everything else out there.


----------



## ahnafakeef

My S6 edge isn't showing up on my PC running Win 8.1 Pro. Please advise on how to solve this issue.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My S6 edge isn't showing up on my PC running Win 8.1 Pro. Please advise on how to solve this issue.


Check out 'Samsung Kies'.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Check out 'Samsung Kies'.


I did. But turns out my fresh Windows install was missing some USB drivers and stuff. Installing those fixed the issue.

Many a thanks, though.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I did. But turns out my fresh Windows install was missing some USB drivers and stuff. Installing those fixed the issue.
> 
> Many a thanks, though.


Not sure what you are looking to do ,but I backed up my S6 Active using Samsung Smart Switch installed on my PC. I think it is a replacement for Kies. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/smart-switch-support/#!/


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Not sure what you are looking to do ,but I backed up my S6 Active using Samsung Smart Switch installed on my PC. I think it is a replacement for Kies. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/smart-switch-support/#!/


I was simply trying to get my phone to show up on my PC as a storage device for transferring files.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was simply trying to get my phone to show up on my PC as a storage device for transferring files.


Wow. My Samsung phones have been instantly showing up as USB storage device on my Win 7 machines since my Galaxy S2 with no software at all. You should be able to just drop and drag files. That is why I will never go back to Iphones.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow. My Samsung phones have been instantly showing up as USB storage device on my Win 7 machines since my Galaxy S2 with no software at all. You should be able to just drop and drag files. That is why I will never go back to Iphones.


Same here. This is the first time this has happened to me.

iPhones are a different matter altogether. They have their perks, but I couldn't but switch to my S6 edge from an iPhone 6 and I must say my overall experience is better with TouchWiz than with iOS. (Disclaimer: Samsung/TouchWiz bias may have affected this comment.)


----------



## visadi

Hello there. I have a question for you. My battery is draining too fast and I have a notification for the 5.1.1 update. I called Samsung Service and they told me to Factory Reset. Should I factory reset now and after install the update? Or install the update and then do a factory reset. What do you think? Thank you.


----------



## mrtbahgs

My S6 when hooking up to a computer does eventually show up, but I have always had to wait like a minute for some reason and try refreshing before it finally is available.
I will sometimes immediately get a popup for a different folder or access to the phone but its some small and full folder or device. I just close the first useless one and wait for mine to show up as external storage or media device, wherever it shows up.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visadi*
> 
> Hello there. I have a question for you. My battery is draining too fast and I have a notification for the 5.1.1 update. I called Samsung Service and they told me to Factory Reset. Should I factory reset now and after install the update? Or install the update and then do a factory reset. What do you think? Thank you.


Well, if those are your only options, the logical sequence would be to install the update first to check if that fixes the issue. If it does, you don't need to trouble yourself with resetting. If not, you can try resetting it then.

Also, there are a few simple steps that I, for one, follow to keep my battery in check. Maybe you can do those, if you haven't already. The steps include but are not confined to
i) Disabling WiFi/Mobile Data depending on which you're using
ii) Enable power saving mode
iii) Keeping bluetooth and location services disabled when not using it
iv) Disabling basically anything in the pull-down menu that you are not using

For advanced users, rooting and flashing to a custom ROM that gets rid of the TouchWiz bloatware truly will help. And while you're at it, you might want to underclock your CPU to a certain level as well. Because most of the time, the maximum CPU grunt is hardly utilized.

Hope this helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> My S6 when hooking up to a computer does eventually show up, but I have always had to wait like a minute for some reason and try refreshing before it finally is available.
> I will sometimes immediately get a popup for a different folder or access to the phone but its some small and full folder or device. I just close the first useless one and wait for mine to show up as external storage or media device, wherever it shows up.


I actually tried all of that, but to no avail.

Anyway, I finally found that the issue was on my part - not properly installing drivers after a fresh Windows install. So all is good now that I've installed them.


----------



## marc0053

Any guides on how to overclock the Samsung S6 (non-edge model)?


----------



## faction87

whats a good waterproof case for the s6? I had lifeproof for my iphone 4s an liked it but they are 60$+. any suggestions?

http://www.amazon.com/SUPCASE-Full-body-Holster-Protector-Samsung/dp/B00TSUW4P2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

?


----------



## ahnafakeef

How can I get the extra features (shutter speed etc) in Note 5/S6 edge +'s Pro camera mode on my S6 edge?


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How can I get the extra features (shutter speed etc) in Note 5/S6 edge +'s Pro camera mode on my S6 edge?


http://www.phonearena.com/news/Galaxy-S6-how-to-enable-raw-DNG-format-and-lower-ISO-after-the-Android-5.1.1-update_id70706


----------



## ahnafakeef

How do I get Group Play for an S6 edge?


----------



## asperity

Does anyone have a Gear VR with the S6 Edge and is there any significant difference in the quality of the VR compared to a regular non edge S6?


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Any guides on how to overclock the Samsung S6 (non-edge model)?


If there is an app or way to OC the S6 while waiting for root access,the geniuses on XDA developers.com will know. So far ,the coolest thing I've done to my S6 is install "Package disabler pro" .It allowed me to disable most off the bloatware on my ATT S6 active. I think it was like $1.99 pretty happy with it. Now if I could just get the 5.1.1 update,not to mention 6.0 Marshmallow!


----------



## JTHMfreak

So my son was messing with my phone while the screen was locked, and now I have to key in the password everything to unlock it.
How do I get it back to using fingerprint?
Went in to the security setting, but all it does it let me add more prints.
This is terribly annoying.
It doesn't even ask for the print anymore, which was the default way I unlocked it.
Tried turning phone off and back on
Edit: sorted it out, and I swear the option wasn't there before, oh well


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The paid version has IR actions, so I'm assuming it can work for IR remotes. I'm sure there's a way around it.
> 
> Good to hear that it does not affect your battery. I'll probably run my own tests to see, this is going to be fun!


Any chance you got around to trying the paid version of Unified Remote (or the free even)?
Just curious on your thoughts of it especially if you got the paid since I still am using the free one and its good enough for me.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I did make an online deal thread for it, but I wanted to be sure you all definitely saw this because I personally think its a great deal.

Unified Remote, which I just referred to a week ago trying to see if mark tried it, has its full version on sale from $3.99 down to $0.99.
I highly recommend jumping on this deal if you ever want to control your PC from your phone, I have gotten great use out of it and hopefully it can be my way of giving back to the S6 users that helped me earlier this year.

Google Play


----------



## doza

my galaxy s6 just arrived, phone is really a best, tried antutu benchmark and it give's me a 79000 score?
is that in range of good one's?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> my galaxy s6 just arrived, phone is really a best, tried antutu benchmark and it give's me a 79000 score?
> is that in range of good one's?


http://www.antutu.com/en/Ranking.shtml

Google is your friend.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Anyone on a carrier that already pushed Android 6 and can comment on it? I think Sprint has rolled it out by now.

I came across a power point of some of the changes and a few don't seem to make sense or seem positive, but I think if battery life is really managed better it will outweigh the other cons.
I think one of my biggest battery hogs is still the cell standby junk which I never understood so I hope that gets cut back a bit.

I haven't looked into the changes much beyond that PP i mentioned finding so hopefully I wont be too surprised when I eventually get the option to update.

If anyone found evidence of roll out dates for other carriers please share. I am currently on Verizon so I will be more interested in that one


----------



## mrtbahgs

A bit of a thread revive here, but I was wondering if S6 owners plan to move on to something new in the coming months as you roll into your 2 years with the phone or perhaps you have already upgraded phones.

If you have or will change from the S6, why are you changing and what new phone has your interest?


----------

